# Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Junho 2015



## Vince (1 Jun 2015 às 08:04)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a condições específicas.



> ....
> 2.3 Tópico de Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos
> 
> Use este tópico apenas para:
> ...


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Jun 2015 às 09:44)

Bem olhando para a previsão do GFS , Quarta e Quinta feira vão ser dias bastante quentes principalmente nas regiões interiores do Centro e Sul.
Nas zonas próximas do litoral não deve aquecer devido às brisas marítimas.

Com a cut-off ali na zona de Marrocos , o fluxo vai ser de Leste / SE , e deverá trazer uma alguma poeirada do deserto







Temperaturas de 20ºC pelos 1500m





Portanto temperaturas perto dos 40ºC são de esperar..







Vamos ver é se isto muda de figura... parece que para a próxima semana a instabilidade deve regressar


----------



## Lightning (1 Jun 2015 às 15:53)

Joaopaulo disse:


> e deverá trazer uma *alguma* poeirada do deserto



Alguma é dizer...


----------



## StormRic (2 Jun 2015 às 03:07)

Lightning disse:


> Alguma é dizer...



Atenção ao alarmismo, não é este parâmetro da carga total que interessa para efeitos de se perceber o impacto que pode ter à superfície! Este dará, claro, a coloração espectacular ao céu, mas a poeira que sentiremos à superfície será esta:





Aquele máximo de 126,9 microgramas por metro cúbico é o que está previsto apenas no interior do Alto Alentejo, penso que coincide com a região do maciço de Portalegre. É um valor significativo que pode ser sentido nas vias respiratórias das pessoas mais sensíveis. É de notar que ainda é uma previsão a grande distância, 126 horas e pode alterar-se.
Para o restante território as concentrações à superfície não atingem valores tão significativos e não carecem de aviso especial.

Já agora fica aqui o mapa das anomalias das temperaturas superficiais oceânicas da semana passada. É precisamente a mesma sequência evolutiva da semana anterior, a anomalia positiva central do Atlântico reforça-se notavelmente, aqueles três graus a manterem-se vão com certeza trazer consequências ao nível de potenciar situações convectivas; também a anomalia a sul da península.


----------



## rubenpires93 (2 Jun 2015 às 17:17)

StormRic disse:


> Já agora fica aqui o mapa das anomalias das temperaturas superficiais oceânicas da semana passada. É precisamente a mesma sequência evolutiva da semana anterior, a anomalia positiva central do Atlântico reforça-se notavelmente, aqueles três graus a manterem-se vão com certeza trazer consequências ao nível de potenciar situações convectivas; também a anomalia a sul da península.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/MNEamPz.gif


Atenção ao quarto minguante com instabilidade e essas anomalias + vão se fazer sentir.


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Jun 2015 às 20:28)

StormRic disse:


> Atenção ao alarmismo, não é este parâmetro da carga total que interessa para efeitos de se perceber o impacto que pode ter à superfície! Este dará, claro, a coloração espectacular ao céu, mas a poeira que sentiremos à superfície será esta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Essa anomalia a sul parece manter a depressão que nos traz o calor


----------



## stormy (2 Jun 2015 às 21:59)

*Boas noites...

Para amanhã são possíveis alguns aguaceiros ou trovoadas em partes do norte e centro

Analise/Sinóptica*

Em altura uma dorsal reforça-se no Med. Ocidental, enquanto que um campo de vorticidade e  diminuição dos geopotenciais se estabelece a NW da Península.
Fluxo sinóptico de leste e sueste começa a surgir nos níveis médios e altos.

Á superficie dá-se um reforço do anticiclone a norte, com reforço do fluxo de leste e convergência no oeste da Península...forte aquecimento diurno é esperado, com retorno de humidade junto ás frentes de brisa durante a tarde, onde o CAPE deverá superar os 1000J/Kg na mesoescala, e as temperaturas convectivas serão atingidas.

Nas regiões montanhosas e onde a frente de brisa for mais activa, alguns focos convectivos deverão surgir, mas o ambiente de shear fraco manterá a actividade fora dos parâmetros severos.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (3 Jun 2015 às 00:32)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Bem olhando para a previsão do GFS , Quarta e Quinta feira vão ser dias bastante quentes principalmente nas regiões interiores do Centro e Sul.
> Nas zonas próximas do litoral não deve aquecer devido às brisas marítimas.
> 
> Com a cut-off ali na zona de Marrocos , o fluxo vai ser de Leste / SE , e deverá trazer uma alguma poeirada do deserto
> ...



Venha de lá umas trovoadas


----------



## stormy (3 Jun 2015 às 14:09)

*Boas..

Para amanhã espera-se actividade convectiva, em especial no interior norte, onde se poderá dar um evento significativo.

Analise/Sinóptica*

Em altura, uma short wave aproxima-se de oeste, assim como a região de entrada de um jet de níveis médios e altos, que se move pela Galiza.
Espera-se algum arrefecimento em altura, e divergência na entrada do jet, levando a um ambiente de forçamento dinâmico adequado.
O aumento do fluxo nos níveis altos, em especial durante a tarde e noite, face ao fluxo quase estagnado nos níveis baixos, deverá criar algum shear, até 10-20m/s aos 8-10km.

Nos níveis baixos o fluxo é fraco de componente sul, e durante a tarde espera-se um retorno de humidade ao longo da frente de brisa que entra de oeste e de sudoeste.
As observações dos ultimos dias teem demonstrado que junto da frente de brisa os pontos de orvalho teem atingido valores bastante robustos, até superiores a 15ºC, pelo que amanhã, com o forte aquecimento diurno e arrefecimento em altura, teremos valores de SB/MUCAPE até 1000-2000J/kg em algumas áreas.

Está garantida assim iniciação convectiva durante a tarde, em especial sobre terreno montanhoso e junto da frente de brisa....a convecção que surgir deverá beneficiar de fortes gradientes térmicos e de humidade nos níveis médios, com condições muito favoráveis á formação de granizo que poderá ser de grandes dimensões.

O shear não é particularmente forte, manifestando-se mais em altura, exibindo um carácter unidireccional e paralelo á convergência da brisa, neste tipo de contexto há favorecimento de situações de training, ou até organização de MCS lineares..os modelos mesoescalares apontam no sentido de se poderem formar 1 ou 2 linhas/MCS durante o final da tarde...*precipitação excessiva, granizo por vezes significativo e rajadas associadas a down/microbursts deverão acompanhar esta actividade á medida que ela se desloca lentamente pare leste e nordeste.*

Durante a noite e madrugada de 6a continuará a haver energia disponível em especial logo acima da camada limite, pelo que se espera a continuação da actividade, embora com tendência a algum enfraquecimento.


----------



## StormRic (3 Jun 2015 às 15:50)

Lightning disse:


> Alguma é dizer...





StormRic disse:


> Aquele máximo de 126,9 microgramas por metro cúbico é o que está previsto apenas no interior do Alto Alentejo, penso que coincide com a região do maciço de Portalegre. É um valor significativo que pode ser sentido nas vias respiratórias das pessoas mais sensíveis. É de notar que ainda é uma previsão a grande distância, 126 horas e pode alterar-se.
> Para o restante território as concentrações à superfície não atingem valores tão significativos e não carecem de aviso especial.



As previsões mais recentes diminuiram a concentração à superfície abaixo dos 50 microgramas por metro cúbico em qualquer local do território do continente. Não se espera assim que afecte mesmo as pessoas mais sensíveis.
Seguir aqui: http://forecast.uoa.gr/LINKS/DUST/dust.php?field=zoomdconc&lan=en


----------



## irpsit (3 Jun 2015 às 17:08)

A previsão parece dar bastante calor hoje e amanhã, com convexão amanhã e sexta, mas somente eventos pontuais, nada à escala nacional. Depois parece arrefecer, Sábado, pois uma depressão nas ilhas britânicas irá puxar algum ar fresco. 

Depois o AA instala-se lá e surge uma boa corrente de leste, o que espero que vá dar a primeira vaga de calor do ano; assim voltará a aquecer bastante no inicio da próxima semana, com máximas a rondar os 37ºC em grande parte do interior na terça dia 9. Felizmente os modelos dão uma depressão térmica e trovoadas nos dias 10 e 11 (vamos a ver se se concretiza). Os dias que seguem (12 a 16) parecem ser mais frescos e húmidos especialmente no norte (nortada, possível chuva fraca). Mas depois os modelos colocam a continuação do AA paa o final do mês.

O accuweather prevê isso: um verão quente para a Península Ibérica, sem ser extraordinário. Prevêm um Junho com algum chuva no litoral norte, e depois secura e vagas de calor Julho e Agosto. O accuweather prevê que o calor mais extremo deste ano seja nos Balcãs.


----------



## StormRic (3 Jun 2015 às 17:11)

Verificação das temperaturas previstas pelo GFS, AROME e ALADIN para as 15 utc de hoje:





_Run_ das 00h de hoje:






_Run_ das 12h:





Mesmo a 3 horas de distância o GFS não consegue modelar as temperaturas com desvios aceitáveis, há diferenças de 3ºC em algumas zonas, o detalhe do modelo não é suficiente portanto.
Nenhum modelo conseguiu uma boa aproximação geral.

Mas há modelos muito mais imperfeitos:


----------



## vitamos (3 Jun 2015 às 17:34)

StormRic disse:


> Verificação das temperaturas previstas pelo GFS, AROME e ALADIN para as 15 utc de hoje:
> 
> Mesmo a 3 horas de distância o GFS não consegue modelar as temperaturas com desvios aceitáveis, há diferenças de 3ºC em algumas zonas, o detalhe do modelo não é suficiente portanto.



StormRic isso não é propriamente um defeito do modelo mas sim uma característica do mesmo. O GFS é um modelo global com inerente malha larga. O Aladin e o Arome são mesoscalas, com uma malha muito mais apertada. Mal seria se os dois últimos não conseguissem prever localmente melhor as temperaturas. No geral: Modelos globais são bons a prever numa grande área, os mesoscalas são modelos úteis para situações de detalhe. Atenção contudo a um pormenor: se os mesoscala são mais certeiros na previsão, são também mais sujeitos a falhas locais (colocam muitas vezes algo certo, no sítio errado (um pouco mais ao lado))


----------



## StormRic (3 Jun 2015 às 17:39)

vitamos disse:


> O GFS é um modelo global com inerente malha larga. O Aladin e o Arome são mesoscalas, com uma malha muito mais apertada.



Concordo, era essa a ideia quando disse que o detalhe do modelo não é suficiente.


----------



## Vince (3 Jun 2015 às 17:53)

Já agora não olhem para as temperaturas em dias muito quentes do WRF que está no portal , percebemos naquele último evento que o modelo tem um problema qualquer, subestima bastante. O WRF do Meteociel parece mais certinho:
http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/wrfnmm.php?ech=3&mode=0&map=8

Em relação ao que disse o Vitamos, acrescento que um global é para ter uma ideia geral das coisas.

Mesmo em trovoadas por exemplo, dá para ter uma ideia que pode haver trovoadas e precipitação, mas só muito raramente um global consegue modelar uma célula e  ter por exemplo 20, 30 ou 50 mm de precipitação intensa duma célula severa. As células são em geral pequenas demais para a malha de um modelo global. Só quando o modelo acerta com uma célula na malha é que já é diferente, ou naqueles casos em que prevê sistemas convectivos de mesoescala, de maior dimensão.

Por outro lado, os mesoescala de boa resolução como o AROME do IPMA prevêm as próprias células com pormenor, mas como referiu o Vitamos, se por acaso o modelo se enganou em pequenos pormenores as diferenças podem ser significativas, quer na intensidade quer na localização de coisas, ou mesmo a sua formação.
Imaginem um telescópio a focar um planeta distante, vemos tudo com grande detalhe, mas se há um erro mínimo, não vemos nada.


----------



## james (3 Jun 2015 às 18:05)

Como o costume , os modelos la vão tirando precipitação para semana e la iremos ter uma mao cheia de nada, provavelmente .

A seca esta para dar e durar .


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Jun 2015 às 20:08)

A chuva que prevêem para a próxima semana parece ser muito localizada. Acho que só no fim de semana é que podemos chegar à conclusão se vai chover em Lisboa ou no centro do país. Enquanto isso a seca já vai em 1 mês.


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Jun 2015 às 21:04)

Por aqui já lá vão 38 dias sem chover e vai passar dos 40, para a semana há possibilidade de instabilidade mas parece-me localizada e ainda está tudo muito indefinido, mas os modelos também já vão cortando na instabilidade. 
Só por curiosidade nos últimos 6 meses, 5 foram secos por aqui


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jun 2015 às 21:20)

O Arome é um modelo bastante interessante e lida muito bem com a mudança de vento para norte no litoral algarvio no Verão, é o modelo que fica mais próximo da realidade.


----------



## StormRic (3 Jun 2015 às 22:02)

james disse:


> Como o costume , os modelos la vão tirando precipitação para semana e la iremos ter uma mao cheia de nada, provavelmente .
> 
> A seca esta para dar e durar .



Nesta altura talvez seja mais realista fazer uma ponte nas expectativas até Setembro, a seca aconteceu e há que lidar com ela durante o verão, isto é, a não ser que haja uma situação excepcional, nunca se pode esperar que seja o verão a repôr a água no solo, a travar a descida das albufeiras, a regar as hortas. E felizmente as albufeiras até estão em níveis confortáveis, já quanto à água no solo a situação é grave. Era este o panorama no fim de Abril:






Pela primeira semana de Maio terá havido recarga de Peniche/vale do Tejo para norte, mas daí para sul a perda foi brutal, com excepções muito pontuais e escassas pelo Baixo Alentejo. Provavelmente, pelo menos praticamente toda a região a sul do Tejo estará neste momento com valores inferiores a 30%, o que no início de Maio só ocorria numa estreita faixa litoral do sotavento algarvio.
Daqui a uma semana já saberemos qual é a situação.


----------



## stormy (4 Jun 2015 às 13:13)

*Boas..

Para amanhã espera-se actividade convectiva pontualmente forte em partes do interior.

Analise/Discussão*

Em altura uma short wave bem evidente entre os 300 e os 700hpa avança de oeste, colocando-se sobre o território a meio do dia.
No bordo leste desta perturbação, fluxo de oeste em altura e forçamento por divergência nos níveis altos deverá afectar em especial o interior.

Á superficie, uma massa de ar quente com alguma mistura de ar marítimo continua a afectar o território, durante a tarde, a aproximação de uma frente fria, que depois se torna estacionária ao largo do litoral noroeste, e a entrada da frente de brisa marítima, deverão criar um ambiente de forte convergência, em sintonia com o pico do aquecimento diurno.

Valores de SB/MUCAPE significativos deverão surgir, com até 1000-2000J/Kg na mesoescala...algum capping de ar Africano deverá também estar presente.

O ambiente dinamico é assim caracterizado por instabilidade moderada a forte, mas com shear algo limitado ( no max até 10m/s aos 8km) dado o fluxo troposferico pouco vigoroso...não sendo portanto favoravel á ocorrencia de células especialmente organizadas ou com ciclos de vida longos.

Assim espera-se a iniciação convectiva junto das frentes de brisa e topografia mais relevante, que depois se aglomerará em cluster...os fortes gradientes verticais de temperatura e humidade criam *condições para que  as células, na sua breve fase de maturação, possam gerar granizo pontualmente significativo e down/microbursts...por estes motivos um nível amarelo é introduzido.*


----------



## stormy (5 Jun 2015 às 16:29)

*Boa tarde..

Para amanhã espera-se alguma actividade pontualmente forte em partes do noroeste.

Analise/Discussão*

Em altura mantem-se uma situação de fluxo estagnado, com reforço do geopotencial, e uma tendencia para estabilização da Atmosfera.

Á superficie uma frente fria avança pela Europa, e o Anticiclone move-se em sincronia com a entrada de ar frio e estavel a nordeste, o que por sua vez reforça a circulação de componente leste sobre a Peninsula Ibérica.

Ar quente com humidade acumulada deverá avançar para o litoral Portugues, com brisas maritimas a surgir durante a tarde no litoral oeste, aumentando a convergencia.

Valores de SBCAPE significativos, até 2000-2500J/kg deverão aparecer junto da frente de brisa, nomeadamente no litoral norte e centro, onde a interacção da brisa com a topografia deverá iniciar alguma convecção.

As células, de caracter pulsante, terão ciclos de maturação breves e serão desorganizadas, mas *a disponibilidade de ampla energia deverá criar condições para alguma actividade pontualmente forte, com granizo/precip forte e eventualmente algum microburst.*


----------



## Brunomc (6 Jun 2015 às 13:13)

O modelo GFS está a prevêr aguaceiros e trovoadas para amanhã na zona litoral, vamos ver 
Acredito mais em tempo abafado com aguaceiros dispersos de pingas grossas de " lama " kkk


----------



## Tufao André (6 Jun 2015 às 16:20)

Brunomc disse:


> O modelo GFS está a prevêr aguaceiros e trovoadas para amanhã na zona litoral, vamos ver
> Acredito mais em tempo abafado com aguaceiros dispersos de pingas grossas de " lama " kkk



Pode ser que seja agora a nossa vez de sermos brindados com alguma coisa de jeito!


----------



## stormy (6 Jun 2015 às 17:21)

*Boas tardes

Para amanhã temos condições favoráveis á ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas pontualmente fortes em especial junto ao litoral.

Analise/Discussão*

Em altura uma dorsal afecta o território, afastando-se para leste a partir da tarde.
Uma cut-off aproxima-se de sudoeste, e afecta o território  durante  a tarde e noite.

Com a aproximação da cut-off, gradientes térmicos verticais muito significativos deverão surgir nos niveis médios, em resposta ao arrefecimento acima dos 600hpa, surgindo CAPE tanto á superficie como em altura.
O shear deverá tornar-se favoravel, embora não atingindo proporções extremas.
Na dianteira da perturbação, espera-se forte forçamento dinâmico, pelo que é praticamente certa a ocorrência de actividade convectiva de base alta logo desde o inicio do período.

Á superficie, um low level jet de este e sueste deverá transportar ar quente com alguma advecção de humidade vinda do Mediterraneo...valores de CAPE até 1000-2000J/Kg são possíveis durante o pico do aquecimento diurno, pelo que é possivel que alguma da convecção elevada tome raiz á superficie...estas células aproveitarão melhor os perfis verticais de shear e termodinamicos.
*
Neste contexto, clusters multicelulares poderão surgir, com risco de precipitação excessiva e granizo.

Na eventualidade de não surgir convecção com base á superficie, as hipoteses de tempo severo são menores, e dada esta incerteza, apenas um nivel amarelo é garantido.*


----------



## Brunomc (6 Jun 2015 às 19:20)

Já reparei que os modelos andam todos a apanhar do ar, nem um acerta a zona de possível formação de células, mal a mal o GFS é que tem andado mais perto. Vamos ver para amanhã, certo é que a probabilidade vai aumentar amanhã e segunda na zona litoral


----------



## trepkos (6 Jun 2015 às 23:05)

Brunomc disse:


> Já reparei que os modelos andam todos a apanhar do ar, nem um acerta a zona de possível formação de células, mal a mal o GFS é que tem andado mais perto. Vamos ver para amanhã, certo é que a probabilidade vai aumentar amanhã e segunda na zona litoral


Não sei se chegará aqui alguma coisa. 

Há muita poeira.


----------



## stormy (7 Jun 2015 às 12:20)

*Boas...

Para amanhã esperam-se condições favoraveis á ocorrencia de aguaceiros e trovoadas que poderão ser pontualmente fortes em partes do centro.

Analise/Discussão*

Em altura uma cut-off bem definida avança lentamente para norte ao longo do litoral SW e depois do litoral centro, com uma região bem demarcada de divergência em altura na sua dianteira, assim como uma bolsa de ar frio acima dos 600hpa.

Junto desta perturbação, uma faixa de maior escoamento do quadrante sul afecta em especial o centro e sul do território.

Á superficie uma  área complexa de advecção de humidade desenvolve-se na região centro e sul, onde o low level jet de sueste/ESE se estabelece com alguns meandros, convergindo ao longo de uma frente quente/dryline que deverá colocar-se junto do vale do Tejo.
O aporte de humidade, aquecimento diurno e gradientes verticais significativos nas camadas medias e altas deverão gerar instabilidade moderada com até 1000-1500J/kg de SB/MUCAPE na mesoescala.

Os perfis de shear mostram bom carácter rotacional, embora o speed shear tenham uma magnitude pouco significativa, pelo que no máximo teremos uns 10-15m/s de DLS..apesar disto, o forçamento dinâmico deverá compensar em parte a falta de shear, e surgem indicações de que se poderá iniciar convecção aglomerada em cluster, junto do vale do Tejo, evoluindo para norte durante o dia.

*Muita desta actividade será de base alta, mas qualquer célula que consiga interagir com a camada de superficie deverá beneficiar de condições marginais para a ocorrência de tempo severo, nomeadamente granizo e precipitação excessiva, não sendo de excluir algum microburst.




*


----------



## irpsit (7 Jun 2015 às 15:04)

Eu acho que hoje é que vamos ver boa festa. Humidade, mais calor  a confluência da massa de SW, da massa de SE e um pouco de nortada, vão ajudar à muito boa formação de células mais perto do litoral. Vamos a ver, segundo a previsão e os dados actuais, parece promissora a formação de trovoadas melhores do que nos últimos dias, e nos distritos de Aveiro, Viseu, Porto, Guarda e Vila Real. E amanhã a situação sinóptica mantém-se.


----------



## stormy (8 Jun 2015 às 15:47)

*Boas tardes..

Para amanhã espera-se actividade convectiva severa em especial no extremo nordeste, onde poderão ocorrer eventos significativos.

Analise/Discussão*

Durante a tarde e noite, uma cut-off robusta aproxima-se lentamente vinda do Golfo de Biscaia, e avançando para sudoeste, e depois para oeste.
Na periferia da cut-off, um forte jet de niveis altos afecta a Galiza e o Norte de PT continental, no seio do jet, uma short wave avança rapidamente de NW para SE, com um lobo de forçamento dinâmico a afectar em especial o nordeste em fase com o pico de aquecimento diurno.

Nos niveis baixos, em resposta á melhoria das condições dinamicas, uma baixa térmica evolui entre o N de PT e a meseta norte Ibérica, uma frente fria bem demarcada avança de norte desde a Galiza/Asturias com fortes gradientes barométricos presentes.
No resto do território, uma circulação do quadrante oeste e sudoeste deverá surgir em resposta ao contexto sinóptico, com introdução de uma massa de ar tropical marítima que aquecerá por baixo de uma capping layer saariana nos níveis médios.

Na região norte, a presença da baixa, a chegada da frente fria e a entrada de um circulação bem defenida de SW durante a tarde ( com um Low level jet modelado aos 950-925hpa) deverão criar condições de forte convergência nos níveis baixos, que depois ao se acopolar com a divergência em altura, criará um ambiente favorável a fortes movimentos de ascensão.

O aquecimento diurno sob a massa de ar cada vez mais húmida gerará valores de SB/MUCAPE até 1500-2000J/kg, o ambiente dinâmico extremamente favorável deverá garantir iniciação convectiva explosiva a partir da tarde.

Gradientes fortes de temperatura e humidade ( 8-9ºC/Km aos 800-600hpa), com perfis termodinâmicos em V invertido, garantem um risco significativo de down/microbursts com rajadas severas.

A sobreposição do jet  de WNW em altura com o fluxo de SW á sfc resultará em valores de shear até 10-25m/s aos 8km que, não sendo extraordinários, permitirão a organização da convecção em sistemas multicelulares e talvez um MCS.
Dado que os vectores de circulação serão paralelos á frente fria, e ao eixo de maior convergência pré frontal, são possíveis situações de training, com a sucessão de segmentos em arco capazes de gerar rajadas severas e granizo.
*
Neste contexto, um nivel laranja está garantido, em especial por rajadas severas, granizo e precipitação excessiva.




*


----------



## Vince (9 Jun 2015 às 12:33)

Nos próximos dias entrada de ar mais fresco a acalmar esta desagradável fornalha.






Mas se calhar depois voltamos ao mesmo.
A saída das 00z é um outlier, mas a tendência geral do ensemble GFS parece ser quente.


----------



## stormy (9 Jun 2015 às 13:03)

*Boas tardes..

Para amanhã espero actividade convectiva por vezes severa no interior, em especial da região centro, onde podem ocorrer eventos significativos.

Analise/Discussão*

Em altura uma vigorosa cut-off coloca-se a NW da Galiza, com um forte jet de níveis altos a afectar o norte e centro de PT continental, durante a tarde e noite, uma nova perturbação aproxima-se de SW e entra pelo sul do território.
Associadas a estas duas perturbações, campos de forçamento dinâmico deverão estimular movimentos verticais de larga escala, e uma dinamização notória do fluxo em altura deverá incentivar a ocorrência de shear vertical.

Nos niveis baixos e médios uma camada de ar tropical marítimo avança de sul e sudoeste, com um low level jet a estabelecer-se abaixo dos 850hpa...este ar será tapado por uma capping layer saariana nos níveis médios, aquecendo fortemente durante o dia...a entrada de ar frio em altura em conjunto com este ar energético á superficie deverão gerar valores de CAPE pontualmente até 1000-2000J/Kg, acompanhado de gradientes higro-termicos fortes nos níveis médios.

Uma frente fria deverá permanecer estacionária entre o litoral Norte e Centro até ao interior Norte..intersectando a baixa térmica que se formará durante a tarde...ao longo desta frente a convergência é maximizada, assim como o shear, que assumirá algum caracter rotacional em especial no interior centro.

*No interior centro*, dada a abundância de CAPE, forçamento dinâmico intenso e shear com até 30kts aos 8km e 20m/s aos 6km e algum componente rotacional, várias rondas de convecção são possíveis, com estruturas organizadas em multicelulas e até supercélulas, que se poderão fundir num MCS para o fim da tarde.

*Espero, com esta actividade, precipitação excessiva, granizo e rajadas convectivas severas , pelo que garanto um nivel laranja.*

*No interior sul*, com a chegada da perturbação durante a tarde/noite, as condições dinâmicas melhoram, e algumas células fortes/severas deverão forma-se, com risco similar ao da região centro...no entanto, dado que esta 2a perturbação chega já em período de arrefecimento, e dado que as condições dinâmicas são menos propicias do que as verificadas no centro, apenas confio num nivel amarelo.


----------



## stormy (9 Jun 2015 às 15:12)

*::::::UPDATE::::::*
*
3f15h----4f06h*

( Para analise detalhada consultar a previsão lançada ontem)

As observações de sat mostram um vortice secundário de niveis altos a evoluir sobre o litoral centro, e a aproximação de uma vigorosa short wave embebida num jet de niveis altos que se aproxima da região norte.

Existe neste momento um reforço da circulação em altura em especial entre o Alentejo e o interior Norte e Centro, com perfis de shear ligeiramente melhores do que o esperado.

A evaporação da precipitação que ocorreu nestes dias, e o efeito da brisa maritima elevaram em bastante o conteúdo em agua da Atmosfera, e os mesoescalas colocam agora valores de SB/MUCAPE até 2-2.5KJ/Kg...forte aquecimento diurno com dewpoints em subida já estão a ser verificados pela rede de observação á superficie.

Dada a melhoria das condições, faço um upgrade para nível vermelho na região norte, com extensão do nível laranja até ao centro e do nível amarelo até ao Alentejo.
*
Na região interior norte e centro, poderá ocorrer um outbreak significativo de tempo severo nas próximas 12 a 16h, com risco de precipitação excessiva ( localmente superior a 100mm/3h), granizo severo e rajadas severas ( até 100-120km.h).




*


----------



## Célia Salta (9 Jun 2015 às 15:20)

o que é o outbreak?


----------



## Orion (9 Jun 2015 às 17:05)

celia salta disse:


> o que é o outbreak?



Aparecimento repentino e mais ou menos generalizado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Jun 2015 às 17:35)

Já está a acontecer, diria que actividade mais que explosiva!
Pena o radar de Arouca falhar nas melhores alturas...
O IPMA não tem aviso de trovoadas?










Diria que só em 3 horas devem estar mais de 1000 DEAs naquela zona entre Espanha e Portugal!
Quem se atrever que conte e encontre a mais potente!


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Jun 2015 às 17:45)

Depressão continua sobre a Península Ibérica e sobe lentamente para Norte, dirigindo-se para o Golfo da Biscaia, ficando por lá alguns dias. Com isto o calor e a actividade forte vai toda para França e Espanha, chega ar mais fresco do Atlântico a Portugal o que consequentemente baixa as temperaturas. Depois disso temos a invasão do AA que há muito tempo que não dava sinal de vida. A partir daí parece ser outra luta entre uma depressão a norte de África e o AA e depois fica confuso.

Posso dizer que até quinta continua o mesmo cenário até agora, a partir de sexta, quando a depressão dá a volta lentamente no Golfo da Biscaia até à Galiza começam a chegar chuviscos e no fim de semana passa a chuva mais forte, mesmo assim ainda é um bocado incógnito a direcção que a depressão vai seguir...

Olhando para o Solstício do Verão como Futurologia: 
Parece que temos acalmia de tudo e explosão de calor









Estes cenário de massas de calor vindas do sudoeste parece que são as que causam temperaturas excessivas.. Claro que pode mudar mas é sempre interessante ver este cenário possível acontecer, visto que ao longo dos meses vemos um aumento gradual da temperatura em Portugal e situações cada vez mais extremas.


----------



## james (9 Jun 2015 às 17:49)

Vendo os modelos , no fim de semana , o tempo deve arrefecer um pouco mas logo a seguir deve aquecer novamente . O padrão esta muito pronunciado , as temperaturas estão acima da media desde marco ,
Temo que se estenda por todo o verão ( se assim acontecer , com tanto tempo sem chover na primavera e com o manto vegetal já quase em palha , acho que e escusado dizer que o verão vai ser um desastre em termos de incêndios , e ainda para mais com eleições , vai ser bonito vai , 2003 déjà vu ) .

Aqui na minha zona , vou a caminho de 40 dias sem acumulação superior a 1 mm , uma perfeita anormalidade , ate no verão não e frequente isso acontecer .

Mas também , ouvindo o português comum , a radio ou a TV , o que o pessoal gosta e disto , temperaturas tórridas e tudo a arder .


----------



## Vince (9 Jun 2015 às 17:55)

celia salta disse:


> o que é o outbreak?



Os EUA é que usam muito o termo tornado outbreak, ou severe weather outbreak. Um evento de tempo severo durante muitas horas ou dias, uma crise, surto, com imensos tornados e grandes inundações. Equivalente português mais próximo ao termo "outbreak" é por exemplo uma "crise" sísmica das que por vezes sucedem nos Açores, em que ocorrem centenas de sismos, ou o "surto" que houve de legionella por exemplo.
Não é de todo ajustado ao que se passa aqui, exageros (ou entusiasmos) de linguagem dispensáveis...


----------



## irpsit (9 Jun 2015 às 20:02)

Stormy, acho um pouco exagerada a tua previsão. Pelo menos para a zona centro no que diz respeito à zona laranja. O teu mapa faz sentido só na localização do nível vermelho, mas as restantes áreas do país acho que nem condições para nível amarelo tenham, quanto mais nível laranja. 

Neste momento, a célula que estava a formar em Viseu-Nelas deslocou-se para leste, parece que as células no interior norte e centro adoptaram desde há 2 horas essa direcção oeste para leste, e por conseguinte a célula de Nelas deslocou-se para a Guarda, onde efectivamente está com muita actividade eléctrica e precipitação.

O resto da zona centro, a oeste e sudoeste da Guarda está toda calma. Aqui na zona de Viseu metade do céu está practicamente pouco nublado, sem qualquer convexão e não há sinais que se venha a formar, nem que as células do Pinhão e da Guarda venham para cá, já que se deslocam para a zona da fronteira.

Conclusão, as trovoadas já formadas como a da Guarda e a do Pinhão poderão ser mais violntas que nos últimos dias, e persistentes, mas tenderão a evoluir para a fronteira, ou seja a área afectada é aquela entre Vila Real e Guarda para nordeste. As restantes áreas, como Viseu, Coimbra, Castelo Branco e Alto Tejo, terão provavelmente uma noite calma.

Mas espero estar errado e que tu estejas certo. Tive os últimos dias a ver todas as células a passarem ao lado, e quando era trovoada, era trovoada seca. Bem precisava de uma boa chuvada..


----------



## david 6 (9 Jun 2015 às 20:15)

irpsit disse:


> Stormy, acho um pouco exagerada a tua previsão. Pelo menos para a zona centro no que diz respeito à zona laranja. O teu mapa faz sentido só na localização do nível vermelho, mas as restantes áreas do país acho que nem condições para nível amarelo tenham, quanto mais nível laranja.
> 
> Neste momento, a célula que estava a formar em Viseu-Nelas deslocou-se para leste, parece que as células no interior norte e centro adoptaram desde há 2 horas essa direcção oeste para leste, e por conseguinte a célula de Nelas deslocou-se para a Guarda, onde efectivamente está com muita actividade eléctrica e precipitação.
> 
> ...




não te esqueças que a previsão do stormy foi desde as 15h e não só agora para a noite


----------



## stormy (9 Jun 2015 às 21:38)

:*::::UPDATE:::::::*

A extensa actividade ocorrida nas ultimas horas ( que apesar de tudo ficou aquem do critério para nivel vermelho) parece ter resultado numa estabilização da Atmosfera, as runs  das 12z do  WRF ( MG ) e do WRF (MC) reduziram o CAPE disponivel para a madrugada, pelo que vou descontinuar o nivel vermelho.

Durante a madrugada é de esperar que se mantenha alguma actividade convectiva, com algumas células pontualmente fortes no interior norte e centro.


----------



## james (9 Jun 2015 às 21:43)

Todas as previsões para hoje , pelo menos na minha região , foram um tiro ao lado .

E os modelos também andam a falhar muito , pelo menos na precipitação prevista .


----------



## irpsit (9 Jun 2015 às 22:26)

Deixa lá James. Já vão 4-5 dias de trovoadas, mas aqui em plena região interior centro (parte sul do Distrito Viseu) nada.
Nenhuma precipitação, e algumas células mas passam todas ao lado. 

O problema deste totoloto das trovoadas é que normalmente são fenómenos pontuais, e num local pode estar a fazer tempo severo de granizo e a 20km de distância, está tudo seco.
Nos últimos dias andam locais, como Ferreira do Zêzere, Sertã, Coimbra, Luso, Viseu, Trancoso e Guarda, Castro Daire e São Pedro do Sul, Chaves, Carrazedo de Montenegro, Pinhão, Foz Côa,  e vários locais de Tras-os-Montes parecem ter tido várias vezes células com chuva intensa e trovoada. Quase como se fossem magnetes e levassem célula atrás de célula, e até em múltiplos dias com as células a seguirem o mesmo trajecto. Outros locais próximos como Mortágua (onde estou), Santa Comba Dão, penso que Vila Real, e Castelo Branco, não tiveram nada, viram tudo a passar ao lado. E penso que haverá mais locais assim no interior norte.

Se fizéssemos um mapa da precipitação deste mês até agora, daria um mosaico muito errático, com sítios bem regados, e outros mesmo ao lado, ainda em seca.

E nas regiões do litoral norte, então não me têm parecido nada favorável para trovoadas.
A meu ver, vais ter que esperar pela chuva que vêm daqui por uns dias, quando a depressão actual puxar ar do atlântico de noroeste e trazer-nos tempo fresco e húmido.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Jun 2015 às 23:25)

james disse:


> Vendo os modelos , no fim de semana , o tempo deve arrefecer um pouco mas logo a seguir deve aquecer novamente . O padrão esta muito pronunciado , as temperaturas estão acima da media desde marco ,
> Temo que se estenda por todo o verão ( se assim acontecer , com tanto tempo sem chover na primavera e com o manto vegetal já quase em palha , acho que e escusado dizer que o verão vai ser um desastre em termos de incêndios , e ainda para mais com eleições , vai ser bonito vai , 2003 déjà vu ) .
> 
> Aqui na minha zona , vou a caminho de 40 dias sem acumulação superior a 1 mm , uma perfeita anormalidade , ate no verão não e frequente isso acontecer .
> ...



Aqui na região de Amadora e Queluz não chove mais de 2mm *há 45 dias*, e o padrão não parece melhorar, sim podem chegar chuviscos ao litoral mas nada de mais..., aqui quase nada chega. E pelo GFS nem no fim de Junho chega a chuva o que aumenta a seca para 2 meses. Tenho quase a certeza que vamos passar a seca extrema. Enquanto isso é bom que a chuva das últimas semanas no Norte e Centro reforce os rios, ribeiras e barragens que deviam estar já a pedir.

Enquanto isso aqui nas ribeiras mal corre água, não sei como é que os peixes e patos sobrevivem... E a terra está completamente seca incluindo a calçada que em alguns sítios se vai tornando preta que mais parece basalto.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Jun 2015 às 23:37)

A verdade é que estes fenómenos são sempre localizados uns têm " sorte" outros não, uns podem ter 30mm outros 0, esta instabilidade não é a melhor maneira de repor a agua nos solos, porque é sempre " injusto".
Por aqui também já lá vão 43 dias sem chover.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Jun 2015 às 23:53)

Gosto de calor mas esta é uma saída que não convém que se realize. Precipitação a longo prazo: 0. Estes aguaceiros durante estes dias podem ajudar, nem que de uma forma mínima, a amenizar o agravamento da seca. Mas são aguaceiros. Há regiões que ainda não tiveram chuva decente, como é o caso do Montijo e Lisboa. 

As últimas saídas dos modelos apostam em tempo bem quente na próxima semana com iso´s acima dos 20. Esperemos que mude entretanto.


----------



## james (10 Jun 2015 às 00:13)

E , para não variar , nesta ultima saida quer do europeu quer do americano , corta na precipitação e carrega no calor .
Ao que parece , os últimos dias desta semana mais frescos vão servir apenas para carregar a fornalha , que vira com mais vigor .

P. S.  Apenas estou apreensivo com uma coisa : normalmente , o calor não costuma vir tao cedo e de forma tao continuada , já estamos assim desde o inicio maio , das duas uma : ou ha um fenômeno de antecipação do verão , antecipando - se depois o outono ( que não acredito muito ) ou sera um padrão que começara a instalar - se daqui para a frente ( falo do aquecimento global ) .

Seja como for , se este padrão se mantiver no verão , o verão de 2015 , não tenho duvidas , ficara na historia ( não sei e se sera pelos melhores motivos ) .


----------



## Orion (10 Jun 2015 às 00:40)

james disse:


> P. S. Apenas estou apreensivo com uma coisa : normalmente , o calor não costuma vir tao cedo e de forma tao continuada , já estamos assim desde o inicio maio , das duas uma : ou ha um fenômeno de antecipação do verão , antecipando - se depois o outono ( que não acredito muito ) ou sera um padrão que começara a instalar - se daqui para a frente ( falo do aquecimento global ) .



Pode ser um efeito do El Niño. Um inverno anormal associado a um Verão normal. Pelo menos no continente. Contudo, nos Açores os invernos também têm ficado secos. Tendência visível já há alguns anos (logo não é um evento pontual).

--- _Off-topic_ ---

Realtivamente ao aquecimento global, as mudanças insidiosas, inicialmente regionais mas que inevitavelmente se tornam globais, do padrões meteorológicos são inevitáveis tendo em conta não só o CO2 mas também o tipo de combustíveis queimados. O caso mais gritante é o consumo de carvão da China. Outro estudo:



> Rising greenhouse gases have boosted rainfall in the Sahel region of Africa, easing droughts that killed 100,000 people in the 1970s and 1980s, in a rare positive effect of climate change, a study said on Monday.



http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/06/01/us-climatechange-sahel-idUSKBN0OH2UY20150601

Se bem que considerar isso um ponto positivo não é muito correto. Provavelmente outros locais tiveram quebras dramáticas de chuva.


----------



## trepkos (10 Jun 2015 às 00:41)

stormy disse:


> :*::::UPDATE:::::::*
> 
> A extensa actividade ocorrida nas ultimas horas ( que apesar de tudo ficou aquem do critério para nivel vermelho) parece ter resultado numa estabilização da Atmosfera, as runs  das 12z do  WRF ( MG ) e do WRF (MC) reduziram o CAPE disponivel para a madrugada, pelo que vou descontinuar o nivel vermelho.
> 
> Durante a madrugada é de esperar que se mantenha alguma actividade convectiva, com algumas células pontualmente fortes no interior norte e centro.


Ora bolas, assim quer dizer que já não há trovoadas aqui amanhã?


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (10 Jun 2015 às 00:53)

Boas por aqui também tem chovido muito pouco. Diariamente tem sido quase sempre dias de Sol. Quando chove são apenas chuviscos.


----------



## stormy (10 Jun 2015 às 02:39)

@trepkos, a previsão para amanhã mantem-se, a unica alteração hoje foi relativamente á situação prevista para hoje, dado que surgiam indicações de que poderia haver mais actividade do que a inicialmente prevista, facto que depois acabou por não ocorrer em escala suficiente para justificar o update.

Para 4f-5f mantem-se tudo igual http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seg-previsao-do-tempo-e-modelos-junho-2015.8276/page-3#post-493239
*
edit 5f04h

*
Ligeira adaptação ao traçado das areas de risco, com base nas runs das 18z


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Jun 2015 às 02:51)

james disse:


> E , para não variar , nesta ultima saida quer do europeu quer do americano , corta na precipitação e carrega no calor .
> Ao que parece , os últimos dias desta semana mais frescos vão servir apenas para carregar a fornalha , que vira com mais vigor .
> 
> P. S.  Apenas estou apreensivo com uma coisa : normalmente , o calor não costuma vir tao cedo e de forma tao continuada , já estamos assim desde o inicio maio , das duas uma : ou ha um fenômeno de antecipação do verão , antecipando - se depois o outono ( que não acredito muito ) ou sera um padrão que começara a instalar - se daqui para a frente ( falo do aquecimento global ) .
> ...



Mais tarde ou mais cedo os efeitos do aquecimento global tinham de se sentir, e a previsão de Portugal ficar um deserto ainda é longínqua. Mas daqui para a frente o cenário normal provavelmente serão estas as temperaturas e daqui a anos vamos ficar boquiabertos quando virmos temperaturas a rondar os 0ºC  Não é só caso para temperaturas altas mas acho que também para situações mais extremas e de certeza que vamos bater muitos mais recordes. Calhou-nos a nós acompanhar esta mudança...


----------



## irpsit (10 Jun 2015 às 14:18)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Mais tarde ou mais cedo os efeitos do aquecimento global tinham de se sentir, e a previsão de Portugal ficar um deserto ainda é longínqua. Mas daqui para a frente o cenário normal provavelmente serão estas as temperaturas e daqui a anos vamos ficar boquiabertos quando virmos temperaturas a rondar os 0ºC  Não é só caso para temperaturas altas mas acho que também para situações mais extremas e de certeza que vamos bater muitos mais recordes. Calhou-nos a nós acompanhar esta mudança...



Sim em minha opinião basta ver as previsões para as próximas décadas.

Mas não digas que a previsão de Portugal se tornar um deserto é ainda longínqua. As temperaturas mostram um Portugal muito mais árido daqui por 40 anos e provavelmente os eucaliptais ainda cá estarão, mas a agricultura vai sofrer bastante.

Uma subida de 4ºC (que é muito provável na Peninsula Ibérica se considerarmos um aquecimento global de 2ºC até 2050), fará com o Porto fique nos dias de Verão como Faro (tendo máximas a rondar os 29ºC), Lisboa/Coimbra/Faro fiquem como Beja (tendo máximas a rondar os 34ºC) e Beja fique Marrakech em Marrocos (tendo máximas a rondar os os 38ºC), tornando o Alentejo numa região árida como já são actualmente partes do sul de Espanha (deserto de Tabernas), ou seja esse semi-deserto do extremo sul de Espanha vai estender-se sobre a metade sul do interior ibérico (nessas circunstâncias a agricultura vai tornar-se bem mais difícil no interior sul), e o litoral norte e centro vão perder a influência atlântica e tornar-se mais como o litoral alentejano ou algarvio. Que é o que estámos a ver em 2015. Já o interior norte e o interior sul vão tornar-se como o Alentejo, com as secas longas estivais típicas do interior sul.

As temperaturas caminham rapidamente para este cenário, com as oscilações típicas de ano para ano, por vezes entre décadas. A paisagem irá responder mais tardiamente, mas vai responder.


----------



## james (10 Jun 2015 às 15:30)

Em relação as temperaturas , acho que tem aumentado , sem duvida .

Em relação a precipitação , e ate com base nas normais climatológicas mais recentes , não tem diminuído muito , tem e havido transferências de precipitação entre épocas do ano, por exemplo , eu acho que o outono de ano para ano esta cada vez mais chuvoso e com tempestades mais violentas .

Mas também penso que , como disse o GUI , de futuro o clima pode ficar com eventos meteorológicos mais extremos , podemos a longo prazo perder o adjetivo de clima temperado que ainda e considerado no nosso clima .

Fim off - topic


----------



## stormy (10 Jun 2015 às 16:25)

*Boas..

Para amanhã espero algumas células pontualmente fortes em especial em partes do interior sul.

Analise/Discussão*

Em atura uma bolsa de vorticidade cruzará o território de SW para NE durante a noite, com condições para a ocorrência de alguns aguaceiros..

Para o dia de amanhã, uma nova e vigorosa short wave entrará de oeste pelo litoral centro, á frente desta perturbação é esperado forte arrefecimento em altura assim como a presença de um jet de níveis médios e altos, com até 100km.h de fluxo de SW aos 300hpa.
Forçamento dinâmico intenso está a ser previsto, em especial para o meio da tarde.

Nos níveis baixos, ar subtropical marítimo continua a chegar de SW, á frente de uma frente fria que se coloca ao longo do Vale do Tejo e interior Centro..algum ar seco remanescente nos níveis médios servirá de capping layer, pelo que se espera concentração de calor na camada superficial durante o dia, com valores de SBCAPE a atingir 500-1000J/Kg em especial no interior.

Os gradientes de humidade e térmicos  verticais continuam significativos, pelo que a actividade que surgir durante a tarde terá uma evolução rápida e será capaz de gerar forte circulação vertical, com possíveis efeitos á superficie.

O shear será de carácter unidireccional, mais relevante junto da frente fria e nas camadas médias e altas, pelo que espero alguma organização convectiva em multicélulas e segmentos lineares, *capazes de produzir precipitação excessiva, granizo e rajadas pontualmente severas.*

Assim, garanto um nivel amarelo, para já não tenho confiança num nivel mais alto devido á menor disponibilidade de energia, que resultará em menor concentração espacial da actividade.


----------



## Norther (12 Jun 2015 às 00:38)

Vamos ter um fim de semana bem fresco e com aguaceiros um pouco por todo país, e ate pode nevar um pouco na torre, claro que se acontecer será num breve momento e bem húmida.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (12 Jun 2015 às 01:38)

Por quanto tempo vamos ter esta instabilidade? Pois os solos estão ressequidos!


----------



## Vince (12 Jun 2015 às 09:29)

Previsão precipitação do WRF da Meteogalicia, da meia noite de hoje até à meia noite de 2ªfeira
Dá para ficar com uma ideia geral do tipo de evento e do que se pode esperar.


----------



## stormy (12 Jun 2015 às 23:04)

*Boas noites..

Para a tarde e noite de Sábado espero alguns aguaceiros e trovoadas pontualmente fortes no litoral norte e centro.

Analise/Discussão*

Em altura o núcleo de uma cut-off anormalmente profunda para a época do ano deverá aproximar-se da região NE, sobre o litoral norte e centro espera-se um reforço da circulação de oeste em altura, assim como a presença de alguns campos de divergencia em altura associados a perturbações que avançam no jet.

Á superficie espero retorno de ar gradualmente mais quente e húmido desde o Atlantico, com uma corrente de SW bem establecida a afectar a região.

O aumento gradual dos gradientes verticais reflectir-se-há em valores de TT index até 50ºC, com SBCAPE até 500-800J/Kg, que em conjunto com as condições dinâmicas adequadas deverá garantir a génese de alguns focos convectivos.

A presença de shear é tanto maior quando mais para sul, embora os valores não sejam de todo excepcionais ( 20kts aos 8km com alguma componente rotacional).
*
Neste contexto, espero uma ou duas bandas convectivas com estruturas em arco ou segmentos multicelulares..com algum risco de granizo, precipitação excessiva e rajadas pontualmente fortes ou marginalmente severas.*


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Jun 2015 às 23:08)

Boa rega para amanha e domingo 

Run do 12h do GFS






*IPMA : Previsão para sábado, 13.junho.2015
GRANDE PORTO:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) de sudoeste.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jun 2015 às 00:28)

Parece que depois da volta que a depressão dá pela Galiza até atravessar o nosso país, volta ao sítio normal, a sudeste de Portugal. Ficamos com o AA a oeste a empurrar a depressão e voltam as temperaturas aos 30 graus ou mais. Parece que vamos ter uma entrada à Verão mesmo a tempo...

Btw como vai a anomalia da temp. do mar StormRic?


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Jun 2015 às 01:43)

Joaopaulo disse:


> *IPMA : Previsão para sábado, 13.junho.2015
> GRANDE PORTO:*
> Céu geralmente muito nublado.
> Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros.
> ...







http://estofex.org


----------



## stormy (13 Jun 2015 às 13:49)

*Boas tardes..

Amanhã poderão ocorrer alguns aguaceiros e trovoadas, pontualmente fortes em especial ao longo do litoral centro/SW e partes do interior centro e sul.

Analise/Discussão*

Em altura a cut-off coloca-se na região norte, um jet com perturbações associadas deverá afectar  o centro e o sul.

Á superficie uma massa de ar de origem no Atlântico deverá avançar desde sudoeste, e uma frente fria deverá marcar a fronteira com uma massa de ar polar maritima modificada que procede de NW.
Ao longo do dia a frente desloca-se lentamente entre o litoral centro e partes da região sul.

Junto da frente haverá convergência de ar húmido, a presença de ar frio em altura e de algum aquecimento diurno deverá garantir instabilidade moderada em especial nos niveis médios, com TT index até 50ºC e SBCAPE em torno a 500-800J/Kg.

A sobreposição do fluxo de SW á sfc com o jet de oeste em altura deverá criar shear até 20-30kts aos 8km, pelo que alguns focos convectivos, em especial junto da frente, deverão beneficiar de condições favoráveis á sua organização, *estruturas lineares e multicelulares são possíveis com risco de granizo, rajadas fortes e precipitação Pontualmente excessiva.



*


----------



## Orion (13 Jun 2015 às 16:15)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Parece que depois da volta que a depressão dá pela Galiza até atravessar o nosso país, volta ao sítio normal, a sudeste de Portugal. Ficamos com o AA a oeste a empurrar a depressão e voltam as temperaturas aos 30 graus ou mais. Parece que vamos ter uma entrada à Verão mesmo a tempo...
> 
> Btw como vai a anomalia da temp. do mar StormRic?



Deixo para ele a análise mas aqui está a fonte e a imagem:






http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/aboutsst.shtml


----------



## beachboy30 (15 Jun 2015 às 15:38)

Boas tardes .






Palavras para quê, a imagem vale mais que umas quantas palavras .

No entanto será de pouca dura o episódio de calor, já que teremos a aproximação de uma "cut-off" no fim de semana:






Mas a partir de 4ª feira até Sábado os dias deverão ser bastante quentes no continente, inclusivamente no litoral, com pouco vento previsto.


----------



## StormRic (17 Jun 2015 às 15:33)

Orion disse:


> Deixo para ele a análise mas aqui está a fonte e a imagem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















Comparando a semana que terminou a 13 de Junho (clicar na imagem da citação) com a semana precedente






parece que houve um ajustamento global de 1ºC para baixo, mas em geral mantém-se a mesma distribuição. Nesta altura o Atlântico Norte tem uma área em anomalia negativa maioritária. A nortada continua a impedir um aquecimento a ritmo normal das águas ao largo da costa ocidental da península Ibérica; o sotavento mantém-se em anomalia positiva mas pouco significativa. Do paralelo 40º para sul é notável o padrão pouco favorável à formação relevante de tempestades tropicais. Os Açores mantém-se marginalmente numa crista positiva que tem rodado para uma direcção mais alinhada com o paralelo e que lhe trará, mesmo com persistência de tempo anticiclónico, humidade abundante e precipitação orográfica ou mesmo convectiva local, além da formação de áreas depressionárias, pouco cavadas em princípio.
Mas isto é apenas um exercício de análise intuitiva. Estou bastante curioso de ver como vai evoluir nas próximas semanas mas não há uma situação bem marcada no que se refere às costas do território continental e Madeira. As anomalias positivas da semana precedente foram bem usadas pela situação sinóptica que nos atingiu na semana passada e as precipitações caídas travam em muitos locais a progressão da seca e conseguiram repôr água no solo.
Era esta a situação do conteúdo de água no solo no fim de Maio, entre 10% e 30% em todo o território continental, no entanto abaixo dos 20% na sua maior parte:




Excepto nas zonas que pouco ou nada receberam, a região Sul estará neste caso, com excepções pontuais, houve reposição com as trovoadas e a frente do último fim de semana.


----------



## StormRic (18 Jun 2015 às 06:45)

As cartas inseridas na mensagem anterior estão atrasadas de uma semana, peço desculpa por este lapso. As correctas são estas:

Última semana





Semana precedente





Parece-me que a carta anterior, de 30 de Maio tem um erro de identificação das isotérmicas, estando a zona central do Atlântico Norte com 0,5ºC a 1ºC acima do verdadeiro valor. Só assim se explica a brutal descida posteriormente.
Portanto na carta de fim de Maio




a isotérmica de anomalia +1ºC seria na verdade a de 0ºC ou de 0,5ºC. Não estou no entanto inteiramente seguro disto mas apenas de que deve haver algum erro naquela zona do Atlântico.
Veja-se ainda a carta de Maio anterior, de 23:





A análise feita mantém-se apesar disso válida nas suas linhas gerais. Mas a análise feita no início de Junho baseada na carta de 30 de Maio está logicamente, muito empolada devido àquele suposto erro, o oceano não aqueceu e arrefeceu daquela forma tão repentina. Julgo que está na altura de procurar cartas de análise de anomalias das SST mais fidedignas.


----------



## rozzo (18 Jun 2015 às 10:30)

Dias bem quentes... 


*Hoje:*







*Sexta:*







*Sábado:*







_Fonte: AEMET_


Pelo meio claro haverá sempre algumas zonas com brisas costeiras, mas não serão muitas. Pelas cartas de vários modelos, hoje e amanhã também não estranho totalmente se houver alguma frescura e quem sabe alguns períodos mais húmidos com vento de SW em algumas zonas costeiras, mas pronto, coisa pouco relevante no meio de tanto calor generalizado. Sábado então está "feioso"...


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jun 2015 às 21:52)

É certo, que é uma previsão a 1 semana de distância, mas o GFS já há vários dias, que coloca muito calor a partir do dia 26 de Junho a entrar pelo Julho. 
*
Meteograma Olhão*


----------



## irpsit (18 Jun 2015 às 23:48)

Então amanhã na zona centro interior, irá estar 33ºC, e depois 35ºC no sábado, com o AA mesmo a nordeste de Portugal. 

Depois o AA recua um pouco e entra algum ar marítimo ou de norte; as temperaturas talvez desçam aos 30ºC ou inclusivé menos, depois de Domingo e ínicio da próxima semana (dias 23 e 24).  Talvez nevoeiros (os típicos de São João) ou até alguma chuva fraca, mas se for é só litoral norte. Nada mais.

Depois o final do mês até dia 30, promete trazer temperaturas de novo acima dos 35ºC, talvez perto dos 40ºC. O AA estender-se-á até à França.

Ínicio de Julho (1 a 4) deverá continuar quente ou bem quente. Mas a incerteza da previsão coloca potencial de entrada de algum ar marítimo, ou nortada, ou depressão térmica. Mas não parece nada consistente.

Todo o Julho parece indiciar tempo seco e quente a muito quente. Aí começam as vagas de calor. Um AA a nordeste de Portugal que por vezes se estenda à França, se não é que persiste esse bloqueio ao longo de todo o mês. Assim o tempo deverá persistir acima dos 30ºC, e eu apostaria num Julho que vai vir com temperaturas a chegar perto dos recordes. É no final de Julho e inicio de Agosto, e depois a terceira semana de Agosto, que os modelos (com muita incerteza claro) apontam mais para o calor mais intenso, com um bloqueio extenso a puxar ar de sudeste.  Depois apontam para nortada para a segunda semana de Agosto. Mas já se sabe, tudo além de Julho é ainda muito incerto. Se quisesse ir para a praia apostaria mesmo Julho.


----------



## Fernando Costa (19 Jun 2015 às 10:08)

Em suma poderemos estar perante um verão bem quente e complicado em termos de incêndios...


----------



## stormy (19 Jun 2015 às 14:30)

*Boas...

Para amanhã são possíveis alguns aguaceiros ou trovoadas em partes do centro e do sul, não se descartando uma célula pontualmente forte ou severa no Vale do Tejo.

Analise/Discussão*

Em altura um forte anticiclone coloca-se entre o Atlântico NE e o Interior da Península, enquanto que um campo de geopotencial mais baixo se organiza a SW da Península.
Durante o período, um dos máximos de vorticidade em altura presente a SW irá deslocar-se para NE e N avançando ao longo o litoral sudoeste e centro.

Na dianteira desta perturbação, uma região de escoamento mais forte de SE estará presente, assim como um forte campo de forçamento dinâmico.

Nos níveis baixos, um anticiclone mantém-se sobre a Biscaia, reforçando-se devido á passagem de uma frente fria que entra no NE Peninsular...sobre PT espera-se um reforço da circulação de E/SE com aporte de alguma humidade Atlantica/Mediterranea.
A presença de uma capping layer saariana e de uma circulação lenta deverão potenciar o aquecimento diurno, com temperaturas máximas que poderão atingir 38-42ºC em alguns pontos.

A presença desta massa de ar muito quente e relativamente humida, em conjunto com ar mais frio nos níveis altos, deverá gerar instabilidade com máximos de SBCAPE até 1500J/Kg em especial junto das frentes de brisa marítima.
Nos niveis médios espera-se igualmente bastante instabilidade termodinâmica dados os fortes gradientes térmicos e de humidade causados pela EML, com até 9ºK/Km aos 800-600hpa.

Nas horas centrais do dia, tudo indica que se atingirão as temperaturas convectivas, pelo que a capping deverá romper promovendo alguma convecção esporádica, essa convecção é mais provável no Vale do Tejo, onde se espera que haja um máximo de convergência nos niveis baixos associada á intersecção da brisa de SW com a brisa de NW.

As células que surgirem vão encontrar condições termodinâmicas muito favoráveis á ocorrência de downbursts, dados os perfis em V invertido com gradientes acentuados de theta-e.
Tambem se espera algum shear dada a sobreposição da circulação do quadrante E/SE á sfc com a entrada do jet de componente S e SE em altura, resultando em até 20-30kts de shear aos 8km.
Nestas condições, é possível que surja convecção do tipo multicelular ou mesmo em cluster, com ciclo de vida mais longo, e uma maior capacidade de produzir granizo e precipitação pontualmente forte.

*Assim sendo, coloco um nível amarelo para partes do Vale do Tejo, essencialmente por granizo e downbursts.*

Para a noite e madrugada de Domingo, os fortes gradientes nos niveis médios poderão alimentar alguma convecção de base alta, mas esta será em principio de carácter benigno.


----------



## james (19 Jun 2015 às 14:38)

Atenção que falar de previsões a mais de 10 dias já se começa a entrar um pouco no campi da especulação .

E os modelos lidam mal com algumas especificidades locais como o relevo , etc  .  E também , por exemplo , o Litoral Norte e Centro , com a sua influencia oceânica , muitas vezes funcionam em contra -ciclo , muitas vezes com o resto do pais sob intenso calor e la nem por isso . E também o Nordeste transmontano , com a sua influencia continental , muitas vezes sob bastante atividade convectiva .

Mas os modelos não tem estado mal, o padrão a tender para o seco tem dominado este ano  e acho que este verão vai predominar também .

O que vai ser um desastre nacional , tendo em conta a grande secura da vegetação e eleições  no inicio do outono ( e ver como , vá la saber - se porque , ha sempre muitos mais incêndios ( .


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jun 2015 às 19:50)

O GFS prevê para a segunda metade do dia de amanhã, Sábado, altos níveis de humidade aos 700 hPa (60 a 80 %) nas regiões do centro e sul, pelo que não se descarta o surgimento de nebulosidade de desenvolvimento vertical associada à irradiação terrestre, podendo-se desenvolver alguma célula convectiva espontânea.
No Domingo, e sobretudo a partir de Segunda-feira, o tempo será mais instável, sobretudo nas regiões do interior norte e centro, com elevada probabilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas.


----------



## MSantos (19 Jun 2015 às 20:27)

Gerofil disse:


> O GFS prevê para a segunda metade do dia de amanhã, Sábado, altos níveis de humidade aos 700 hPa (60 a 80 %) nas regiões do centro e sul, pelo que não se descarta o surgimento de nebulosidade de desenvolvimento vertical associada à irradiação terrestre, *podendo-se desenvolver alguma célula convectiva espontânea.*
> No Domingo, e sobretudo a partir de Segunda-feira, o tempo será mais instável, sobretudo nas regiões do interior norte e centro, com elevada probabilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas.



O stormy também fala na possibilidade de células convenctivas, no entanto o IPMA não prevê que possam ocorrer trovoadas amanha, embora refira essa possibilidade para Domingo.



> Previsão para sábado, 20.junho.2015
> 
> INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA
> 
> ...


----------



## David sf (19 Jun 2015 às 21:16)

Fernando Costa disse:


> Em suma poderemos estar perante um verão bem quente e complicado em termos de incêndios...



Ou não. Para já, as sazonais (valem o que valem, principalmente para o verão) apontam para um verão um pouco mais quente que o habitual no interior da Península e normal a fresco no litoral Oeste. Nada de anormal, nem percebo a lógica de tanto alarido. É certo que hoje está calor, amanhã também, depois as temperaturas descerão para valores normais. Há alguma tendência para uma nova subida no virar do mês, mas apenas no interior, uma vez que parece que a Nortada deverá voltar em força ao litoral. Ensemble do GFS para intensidade e direcção do vento (localização entre Alcácer do Sal e Montemor-o-Novo):









MSantos disse:


> O stormy também fala na possibilidade de células convenctivas, no entanto o IPMA não prevê que possam ocorrer trovoadas amanha, embora refira essa possibilidade para Domingo.



Naturalmente, uma vez que nenhum modelo prevê precipitação para amanhã.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Jun 2015 às 21:28)

Foi o que eu comentei a algumas semanas atrás, não acho que o verão venha a ser muito quente principalmente no litoral que deverá ter nortada durante muitos dias, já no interior será um verão normal a  quente mas nada de excepcional. Não façam já um alarido


----------



## Célia Salta (19 Jun 2015 às 21:42)

Davidmpb disse:


> Foi o que eu comentei a algumas semanas atrás, não acho que o verão venha a ser muito quente principalmente no litoral que deverá ter nortada durante muitos dias, já no interior será um verão normal a  quente mas nada de excepcional. Não façam já um alarido



Desde que seja melhor que no ano passado... Tambem nao é preciso muito calor


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Jun 2015 às 22:58)

Com poucas horas de antecedência o GFS aumenta as temperaturas para amanhã, o IPMA também já fez a alteração.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Jun 2015 às 23:40)

celia salta disse:


> Desde que seja melhor que no ano passado... Tambem nao é preciso muito calor


o ano passado até foi um bom verão para mim... houve alguns dias frescos com aguaceiros e trovoadas por aqui


----------



## Gerofil (20 Jun 2015 às 00:40)

David sf disse:


> Naturalmente, uma vez que nenhum modelo prevê precipitação para amanhã.









Fonte: IPMA


----------



## Gerofil (20 Jun 2015 às 11:33)

Segundo o IPMA, existe a possibilidade de ocorrer precipitação já hoje para o final do dia no sul, dissipando-se assim as dúvidas lançadas por alguns membros do Fórum acerca das previsões feitas pelo* stormy* e por mim no dia de ontem.

_Previsão para sábado, 20.junho.2015
INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA
Tempo quente com céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando períodos
de maior nebulosidade na região Sul a partir do início da tarde,
com possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros fracos no Algarve
para o final do dia._

*Ao contrário do que foi dito, essa possibilidade de precipitação já estava prevista no modelo do ECWCF.*

A partir de amanhã espera-se já uma descida gradual de temperatura, diferenciada no território do continente, e um significativo aumento da instabilidade, com possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas, particularmente para as regiões do interior norte e centro. Esta situação será propícia para que nalguns locais possam ocorrer 10 ou 20 mm de precipitação e a 5 ou 10 quilómetros ao lado não ocorra precipitação.


----------



## David sf (20 Jun 2015 às 11:53)

stormy disse:


> *Assim sendo, coloco um nível amarelo para partes do Vale do Tejo, essencialmente por granizo e downbursts.*





Gerofil disse:


> Segundo o IPMA, existe a possibilidade de ocorrer precipitação já hoje para o final do dia no sul, dissipando-se assim as dúvidas lançadas por alguns membros do Fórum acerca das previsões feitas pelo* stormy* e por mim no dia de ontem.
> 
> _Previsão para sábado, 20.junho.2015
> INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA
> ...



Creio que a previsão do Stormy nada tem a ver com a do IPMA.

O ECMWF na run de ontem às 00z previa precipitação residual no Algarve. Às 12z de ontem e na de hoje nada prevê. Hoje, o único modelo que prevê alguma precipitação, também residual e no Algarve (bem longe do Vale do Tejo onde "podem ocorrer downbursts e queda de granizo") é o ALADIN. Os restantes (GFS, ECMWF, GEM; WRF-MeteoGalicia, ECMWF) têm 0 mm em todo o pais.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Jun 2015 às 13:18)

David sf disse:


> Creio que a previsão do Stormy nada tem a ver com a do IPMA.



Eu até gosto das previsões do *stormy*; o problema para mim é ele exagerar na probabilidade de ocorrência de fenómenos extremos que, naturalmente, só ocorrem numa percentagem muito ínfima (tantas vezes faz a previsões de fenómenos extremos que vai acabar alguma vez por ocorrerem...); por isso mesmo acredito que a maior parte das pessoas, embora leve em linha de conta as previsões feitas, não considere com elevada probabilidade os fenómenos extremos que ele tanto prevê e que muito raramente acabam por acontecer.


----------



## stormy (20 Jun 2015 às 13:50)

*Boas..

Para amanhã espero alguma actividade convectiva em especial no interior, que poderá ser pontualmente forte em partes do interior centro.

Análise/Discussão*

Em altura uma cut-off organiza-se a SW do território, com um eixo de vorticidade que se prolonga até ao norte e centro.
A sul destes dois elementos, o jet subtropical manifesta-se com fluxo intenso de SW a cobrir o centro e sul.

Nos niveis médios e baixos, uma area complexa de baixa pressão establece-se no centro e sul, com reforço da circulação de S/SE, e entrada de uma frente de brisa de SW a partir da tarde.
Com o fluxo de componente sul, espera-se a gradual entrada de ar mais húmido e energético, com o estabelecimento de um low level jet aos 950hpa.

Este ar mais humido deverá então aquecer durante o dia, o aquecimento será particularmente eficaz no interior centro e sul, onde a capping layer deverá favorecer a acumulação de até 1000-1500J/Kg de SBCAPE em alguns pontos.

O forçamento dinâmico associado á convergência e á orografia deverá ser suficiente para iniciar focos convectivos dispersos, num ambiente termodinâmico favoravel a movimentos verticais intensos.

O shear disponivel é mais intenso no sul, mas no centro há uma melhor sobreposição das condições termodinâmicas e do shear...apesar de tudo os valores não são de todo extraordinários, atingindo no máximo cerca de 20kts aos 8km.

Neste contexto, é provável que a convecção se organize num cluster ou num segmento linear junto das áreas de melhor convergência, evoluindo para NE.
*Acho que são possíveis alguns down/microbursts e episódios de granizo com esta actividade.*


----------



## Gerofil (20 Jun 2015 às 21:01)

Vá, todos ficam contentes... 






EDIT (23h23): Por Almôdovar (Baixo Alentejo):



vamm disse:


> Por aqui cairam umas pingas por volta das 22h.





vamm disse:


> Já chove de novo com pingas bem gradas.



Precipitação a ocorrer por onde apontava o modelo do ECMWF.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jun 2015 às 21:43)

A previsão automática do IPMA, desta manhã, coloca para Olhão, a partir do dia 27, calor tórrido com máximas de 37ºC no dia 27 e nos dias 28 e 29 máxima de 39ºC com vento de norte.  Já em Tavira, a máxima atinge os 41ºC.  






Ainda é este ano, que os 44.3ºC de máxima em Faro no mês de Julho, vai ser batida. 

Já o GFS na run das 12, prevê 42ºC no Alentejo para dia 26 de Junho.

A saída do ECM das 12, coloca o mesmo calor e sobe mais 1ºC em Tavira, no dia 27. para 40ºC, nos dias seguintes, a máxima mantém-se nos 41ºC. Está tudo a inclinar essa possibilidade, a ver se o Algarve não tem outro grande incêndio.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Jun 2015 às 02:09)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A previsão automática do IPMA, desta manhã, coloca para Olhão, a partir do dia 27, calor tórrido com máximas de 37ºC no dia 27 e nos dias 28 e 29 máxima de 39ºC com vento de norte.  Já em Tavira, a máxima atinge os 41ºC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É isto que o GFS prevê:





É assim temos futurologia muito drástica: 













_*Offtopic*_
Eu sei que são mais de 200 horas. Mas acredito num cenário destes em Julho ou Agosto. Admitamos, as vagas de calor estão cada vez mais comuns e Portugal evolui de clima mediterrânico para desértico. 

Já vi notícias da NASA e de várias entidades a evidenciar que o Mundo está a sofrer das piores secas na história. Não é só o Mundo bem como Portugal, está tudo seco, qualquer dia vemos fendas de dessecação. Claro que o Verão em Portugal ainda é incógnito, mas é uma questão de anos até vermos os caudais dos rios mais baixos que nunca no Verão, e a Espanha vai ficar com tudo nas suas barragens, que é o que está a acontecer agora mesmo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jun 2015 às 12:49)

A previsão do GFS mantém-se inalterada, o ECM mantém as mesmas temperaturas para o próximo fim de semana, se vier a concretizar-se os 40ºC previstos para aqui, vai ser mais um recorde absoluto da máxima que cairá.

Previsão GFS:






A previsão da AEMET para Ayamonte, aponta para 39ºC de máxima no próximo sábado: http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/ayamonte-id21010

AEMET segue a mesma linha que a previsão automática do IPMA, por isso, não há muitas voltas a dar.


----------



## stormy (21 Jun 2015 às 17:32)

*Boas

Para amanhã esperam-se aguaceiros e trovoadas que serão pontualmente fortes na região nordeste.

Analise/Discussão*

Em altura uma cut off cruza o pais de SW para NE, ao longo do centro e norte.

Nos níveis médios e baixos, uma frente fria estacionária afecta o norte e a galiza, enquanto que uma circulação de SW afecta a maior parte do centro e sul...uma área de baixa pressão desenvolve-se na área de maior convergência entre o litoral norte e a meseta..

Durante o período, a chegada da perturbação em altura deverá gradualmente erodir a capping layer saariana, pelo que os gradientes térmicos e de humidade tendem a enfraquecer, condicionando as chances de granizo e downbursts.
Apesar disto,a chegada de ar húmido e o aquecimento diurno deverão bastar para gerar instabilidade até uns 1000J/Kg de SBCAPE, que, dado o fraco CIN , facilmente se traduzirá em movimentos verticais.

As condições dinâmicas são marcadas por forte forçamento quer por convergência á sfc quer por divergência em altura, mas o shear é praticamente nulo dada a  passagem do núcleo da perturbação em altura.

Assim espera-se que surjam vários focos convectivos, que se vão aglomerar em clusters pouco organizados...*a abrangencia espacial e temporal algo significativas garantem um nível amarelo por possibilidade de precipitação excessiva, e em menor grau granizo e microbursts.*


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jun 2015 às 19:55)

Um pouco mais de informação sobre o que nos esperam as próximas 48 horas...





CARTA 200 HPA PREVISTA PARA 22 DE JUNHO DE 2015 (Fonte: Wetter3)

O estado do tempo em Portugal Continental estará condicionado, entre a tarde de hoje e tarde de Terça-feira, pelo deslocamento de um núcleo de ar frio isolado que vindo do oceano Atlântico fará uma trajectória para leste sobre a Península Ibérica; o deslocamento desse núcleo de ar frio em altitude, associado à presença de elevada percentagem de humidade relativa em altitude (700 hPa) e à formação de baixas pressões diurnas de origem térmica na camada inferior da troposfera em contacto com a superfície terrestre (troposfera), em resultado da irradiação terrestre provocada pelas altas temperaturas registadas junto à superfície terrestre, contribuirá para o surgimento de movimentos verticais de massas de ar que, ao arrefecerem em altitude, contribuirão para a ocorrência de condensação, formação de nuvens e precipitação, em forma de aguaceiros, por vezes acompanhados por trovoadas e possibilidade de queda de granizo.

A passagem de uma superfície frontal fria pelo Arquipélago dos Açores, ao longo desta Segunda-feira, provocará um aumento da nebulosidade e ocorrência de precipitação, inicialmente no grupo ocidental e estendendo-se depois aos grupos central e oriental.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Jun 2015 às 22:00)

Gerofil disse:


> Um pouco mais de informação sobre o que nos esperam as próximas 48 horas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boa análise! É raro perceber tantos termos científicos mas esta eu percebi!


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Jun 2015 às 22:53)

O GFS carrega e muito no calor a partir do próximo fim de semana especialmente para o Alentejo e Algarve, com temperaturas de 39 a 43ºc espero que comece a cortar no calor, pois isto seria prejudicial.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jun 2015 às 23:08)

Davidmpb disse:


> O GFS carrega e muito no calor a partir do próximo fim de semana especialmente para o Alentejo e Algarve, com temperaturas de 39 a 43ºc espero que comece a cortar no calor, pois isto seria prejudicial.



Se fosse só o GFS estava eu descansado, mas é o GFS e o ECM, basta ver a previsão automática do IPMA a 10 dias que a partir do dia 26, é calor insuportável, de referir que a previsão automática dá temperaturas de 40/41ºC durante 3 dias no litoral algarvio, a acontecer é pior do que a vaga de calor de Julho de 2004. A previsão automática do IPMA coloca para Moura no dia 30, 44ºC.

Maio foi o 2º mais quente desde de 1931, Junho não deve ficar muito longe disso também.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jun 2015 às 23:23)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Boa análise! É raro perceber tantos termos científicos mas esta eu percebi!



OFF TOPIC: As minhas análises são feitas a nível de climatologia, que é a minha área de formação. Tento ser o mais explicito possível na linguagem que utilizo mas caso persista alguma dúvida sobre os termos que utilizo, é favor referir


----------



## StormRic (22 Jun 2015 às 04:24)

Previsão saída hoje há menos de uma hora, 3:34, é bastante agressiva para o interior com granizo e trovoada. Curiosamente já estão a ocorrer trovoadas no litoral norte desde as 2h.


----------



## Vince (22 Jun 2015 às 06:45)

Hoje sim, ao contrário dos últimos dias, há possibilidade/risco de granizo/saraiva que merece menção, no interior norte/centro













Variação prevista das máximas em relação a ontem







Variação das mínimas em relação a ontem


----------



## beachboy30 (22 Jun 2015 às 10:50)

Bons dias .

Bom, após um final de semana escaldante, eis que a nova semana começa bem mais fresca e húmida, e assim se deverá manter até 4ª feira. Segundo os principais modelos, a partir de 5ª feira, a dorsal africana começará a subir pela P.I., atingindo também Portugal continental, com geopotenciais a 500 hPa bem elevados, sendo que o fim  de semana promete ser bastante "escaldante". No Algarve então nem se fala... 

Basta ver o ensemble do ECMWF para a madrugada de Domingo:











É verdade que ainda faltam bastantes dias, mas todos os modelos são unânimes, e quando assim é...

No litoral oeste a nortada deverá fazer-se sentir a partir da tarde, mas até essa nortada deverá ser quente, pois será de origem térmica... Principalmente na zona de Lisboa e margem sul do Tejo...

Mais para a frente já é pura futurologia, mas parece que o AA tende a afastar-se mais para oeste e a nortada tenderá a entrar mais forte e mais fresca...


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Jun 2015 às 22:45)

beachboy30 disse:


> Bons dias .
> 
> Bom, após um final de semana escaldante, eis que a nova semana começa bem mais fresca e húmida, e assim se deverá manter até 4ª feira. Segundo os principais modelos, a partir de 5ª feira, a dorsal africana começará a subir pela P.I., atingindo também Portugal continental, com geopotenciais a 500 hPa bem elevados, sendo que o fim  de semana promete ser bastante "escaldante". No Algarve então nem se fala...
> 
> ...


Só agora noto que o clima português são constantes entradas de ar quente vindas de África e depois são cortadas pela entrada de ar marítimo e o ciclo repete-se... Foi preciso algum tempo mas já percebi!  Sem dúvida que Portugal tem um clima muito específico, ainda mais do que Espanha onde a entrada marítima não é tão intensa.


----------



## Vince (23 Jun 2015 às 08:10)

Para hoje à tarde repete-se o cenário de ontem, com células mais intensas a poderem produzir granizo/saraiva, sobretudo no interior norte

Saraiva,  cm (GFS parâmetro experimental)






Previsão descargas HARMONIE/AEMET







Para amanhã ainda se mantém alguma instabilidade a norte, mas aparentemente já mais residual


----------



## StormRic (23 Jun 2015 às 18:33)

Vince disse:


> Saraiva, cm (GFS parâmetro experimental)



Muito interessante e útil este parâmetro! Saraiva de 2cm já é calamidade para as culturas, felizmente parece que para hoje foi tudo empurrado mais para o interior da península e não tocará o território deste lado.


----------



## StormRic (23 Jun 2015 às 19:43)

O que acham que fez a previsão falhar para a *tarde de hoje*, concentrando a actividade pela madrugada e manhã?
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...-e-centro-junho-2015.8271/page-53#post-495063
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...-e-centro-junho-2015.8271/page-53#post-495066








































Repare-se como a previsão para hoje é idêntica à de ontem.

Pura e simplesmente não aconteceu o expectável e típico eclodir de células durante a tarde na sequência do pico de temperatura. Temperaturas que aliás foram bem modestas comparadas com as dos dias anteriores, mas estavam correctamente previstas, logo não se percebe porque se manteve a previsão de convecção.
Noto que o Stormy não fez previsão para hoje, o que é uma previsão acertada no que se refere à segunda metade do dia.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jun 2015 às 20:48)

As previsões mantém-se inalteradas, quer o IPMA quer o AEMET mantém as temperaturas altas cerca de 40ºC no fim de semana. Mas a previsão a seguir ao fim de semana existe uma descida para 32ºC na 3ª feira, mas na 4ª feira volta já a subir.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jun 2015 às 21:27)

Nas próximas horas continuará a persistir a possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas para o nordeste... 

Neste momento uma linha de instabilidade, com aguaceiros e trovoadas, cruza a zona de Miranda do Douro, já dentro do território português.

A situação de instabilidade pode voltar-se a repetir também para a tarde/noite de amanhã.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jun 2015 às 21:42)

AEMET já colocou uma nota informativa sobre as altas temperaturas no site: http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/enportada/p53tesp1.pdf

Por cá, o IPMA anda a dormir.


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Jun 2015 às 21:50)

algarvio1980 disse:


> AEMET já colocou uma nota informativa sobre as altas temperaturas no site: http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/enportada/p53tesp1.pdf
> 
> Por cá, o IPMA anda a dormir.


Sim mas apesar de tudo os modelos já cortaram um pouco no calor felizmente, mas ainda assim virão uns dias quentes para o Alentejo e Algarve


----------



## StormRic (23 Jun 2015 às 22:56)

Gerofil disse:


> Nas próximas horas continuará a persistir a possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas para o nordeste...
> 
> Neste momento uma linha de instabilidade, com aguaceiros e trovoadas, cruza a zona de Miranda do Douro, já dentro do território português.
> 
> A situação de instabilidade pode voltar-se a repetir também para a tarde/noite de amanhã.



Pois, só que já é noite, nada aconteceu durante a tarde, portanto mantém-se a mnha pergunta que fiz acima. Além disso Vila Real tinha o mesmo aviso amarelo que Bragança. E é agora que já acabaram os avisos e está tudo verde que vai começar a actividade? Tudo isto não bate certo.

Esta era a run do ECMWF das 0h, nada tinha entre as 18h e as 24h e no entanto nesta altura entram trovoadas e aguaceiros pelo nordeste






na run das 12h aparece finalmente algo ligeiro mas entre as 18h e as 21h, porque das 21h às 03h nada tem:









Para amanhã a run das 12h do ECMWF nada põe de precipitação.
O ALADIN para amanhã só tem entre as 15h e as 18h. O AROME tem aguaceiros muito pontuais também só até praticamente às 18h. Nenhum tem precipitação prevista para a noite de amanhã.

Onde é que te baseias para essa previsão para amanhã?

A minha conclusão é só uma: os modelos descem a um pormenor nas previsões que é ridículo perante as observações. Nesse aspecto o ECMWF é mais honesto e as manchas de precipitação são muito menos pormenorizadas. Quanto ao IPMA nem comento mais.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jun 2015 às 01:47)

Gerofil disse:


> A situação de instabilidade *pode* voltar-se a repetir também para a tarde/noite de amanhã.



Não se descarta a eventualidade de aumento da nebulosidade e a ocorrência de alguma nebulosidade nas áreas montanhosas do interior norte e centro, onde persiste maiores valores de humidade relativa, segundo o modelo GFS (700 hPa).

Quanto aos *avisos meteorológicos*, isso é um assunto do qual eu não tenho o hábito de abordar


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jun 2015 às 13:55)

*Possibilidade* de desenvolvimento convectivo para a tarde de hoje nas regiões montanhosas do interior norte e centro. Previsão de suficiente humidade aos 700 hPa, aliado a forte irradiação terrestre poderá favorecer movimentos ascendentes e desenvolvimento de nebulosidade. Caso se confirme esta tendência, *poderão* ocorrer aguaceiros e trovoadas naquelas regiões lá mais para o meio/final da tarde...






*EDITADO (18h00): Previsão certa; tarde de aguaceiros e trovoadas dispersas em alguns locais do interior norte e centro.*


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Jun 2015 às 16:40)

O meu ultimo post de futurologia pelos vistos concretizou-se, só baixaram as temperaturas 2 a 4 graus...
A zona entre Sevilha e Gibraltar vai sofrer..


----------



## MSantos (24 Jun 2015 às 16:51)

algarvio1980 disse:


> AEMET já colocou uma nota informativa sobre as altas temperaturas no site: http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/enportada/p53tesp1.pdf
> 
> Por cá, o IPMA anda a dormir.



Aqui em Espanha as pessoas já começam a comentar sobre o calor que se prevê, e eu não estou propriamente na zona mais quente do País.


----------



## StormRic (24 Jun 2015 às 21:22)

A anomalia positiva da temperatura superficial oceânica (SST) a sul da península mantém-se sem grande variação, bem como a anomalia negativa perto da costa ocidental a norte do Cabo Carvoeiro, no entanto mais esbatida. O panorama geral à latitude da península, desde a costa americana e passando pelos Açores é de anomalia positiva em reforço e contra a qual luta os anticiclone dos Açores e que se vê assim empurrado para sul, atraído pela anomalia negativa do paralelo 20ºN.





O eixo Este-Oeste normal de formação de tempestades tropicais entre os parelelos 10ºe 30ºN tem assim um fraco potencial, reflexo da situação de El Niño presente no Pacífico.
Penso que poderemos assistir à formação de sistemas tropicais a norte das Antilhas e que recurvando para norte e nordeste terão boas condições por parte das SST para se manterem até à zona central do Atlântico perto dos Açores. Isto se o padrão de circulação geral fôr favorável, claro.

No fim da primavera, dia 20, último dia da semana correspondente à carta de anomalias das SST acima, a situação do anticiclone era esta:






Nesta altura, está assim:


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Jun 2015 às 21:54)

Os modelos voltaram a carregar no calor, portanto não há muito mais a fazer. temperaturas de 38ºc a 43ºc são esperadas especialmente no Alentejo e Algarve.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jun 2015 às 22:49)

Davidmpb disse:


> Os modelos voltaram a carregar no calor, portanto não há muito mais a fazer. temperaturas de 38ºc a 43ºc são esperadas especialmente no Alentejo e Algarve.



O mais curioso, é que os modelos no Verão acertam a largas horas de distância, enquanto no Inverno estão sempre a mudar de saída para saída e cortam no frio ou na (chuva especialmente no Algarve).

Não descarto zonas do litoral algarvio como Tavira que podem ultrapassar os 40ºC e no resto do Sotavento a roçar os 38/39ºC mas está dependente da direcção do vento, se existe brisa marítima ou não, mas de um fim de semana tórrido o Alentejo e o Algarve já não escapam.


----------



## Snifa (25 Jun 2015 às 08:31)

Bom dia, 

o ECMWF  e GFS carregam bastante no calor para o fim do mês 

ECMWF:






GFS:






Não haverá uma corrente de leste marcada, portanto no litoral, e por efeito das brisas, o calor será menos acentuado, já no interior a história é outra


----------



## Thomar (25 Jun 2015 às 09:40)

As ùtimas previsões automáticas do IPMA para segunda-feira e terça-feira para o alto-alentejo estão muito quentes,
vejam as temperaturas máximas para Elvas,* +45ºC!  *
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.localidade/?localID=12&cidadeID=199

Campo Maior *+44ºC*
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.localidade/?localID=12&cidadeID=196

Ponte de Sôr *+43ºC*
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.localidade/?localID=12&cidadeID=205

Ainda faltam uns dias, espero sinceramente que as temperaturas baixem até lá em alguns graus!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Jun 2015 às 12:34)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O mais curioso, é que os modelos no Verão acertam a largas horas de distância, enquanto no Inverno estão sempre a mudar de saída para saída e cortam no frio ou na (chuva especialmente no Algarve).
> 
> Não descarto zonas do litoral algarvio como Tavira que podem ultrapassar os 40ºC e no resto do Sotavento a roçar os 38/39ºC mas está dependente da direcção do vento, se existe brisa marítima ou não, mas de um fim de semana tórrido o Alentejo e o Algarve já não escapam.



Boas,

O cenário tórrido está traçado... Automáticos a colocarem 41 em Tavira, 39 em V.R.S.A., mas segundo a minha experiência, e devido ao comportamento do vale do Guadiana, Tavira e V.R.S.A. andarão muito ela por ela, sobretudo com vento de norte ou nordeste!! São duas estações (EMA /RUEMA) a seguir com atenção! Cá estarei para relatar a Fornalha!!! 

Um cuidado especial para perigosidade da situação para os mais idosos e os mais novinhos.


----------



## Snifa (25 Jun 2015 às 13:35)

Mirandela,  na previsão automática do IPMA,  com uma máxima prevista de *45 ºc* na terça-feira dia 30/06.






Lá é uma zona muito quente no Verão, mas mesmo assim não acredito em tais valores, uns 40/41 graus sim, 45ºc já é demais e oxalá não se cumpram  Seriam altamente insalubres e perigosos tais valores.


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Jun 2015 às 14:56)

Para mais tarde recordar:


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jun 2015 às 15:08)

AndréFrade disse:


> Para mais tarde recordar:



46ºC? Brutalidade...
A zona referente a esses 45/46ºC, corresponde em parte do vale do Sado, barragem do vale do Gaio e Torrão (vila).

Está visto que as estações da Barrosinha,Alcacer do Sal e Viana do Alentejo deverão registar valores brutais.


----------



## Paulo H (25 Jun 2015 às 16:12)

AndréFrade disse:


> Para mais tarde recordar:


Bolas, 46ºC??!? Isso é mais quente que no Dead Valley ou no Kuwait:
http://www.accuweather.com/pt/us/death-valley-junction-ca/92384/weather-forecast/2646440  
http://www.tempo.pt/kuwait-city.htm
As coordenadas devem ter acertado em algum telhado de chapa!


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Jun 2015 às 16:26)

Previsão para a tarde de sábado ( GFS - Meteociel  run 6h)

Zonas de Alcácer do sal  e Torrão , podem chegar ao *45ºC* ou até mais ...

No litoral temperaturas bem frescas *20/24ºC*




Locais onde a brisa marítima não chegue vão aquecer muito


----------



## usoldier (25 Jun 2015 às 17:12)

Que bom tenho estado a trabalhar na A2  a fazer a limpeza do separador central,  acreditem vai custar tanto


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Jun 2015 às 17:13)

AndréFrade disse:


> Para mais tarde recordar:


Sem dúvida que em poucas horas  o GFS aumentou as temperaturas previstas, isto já acontece pela 2ª vez! Mas 46ºC em Beja


----------



## Thomar (25 Jun 2015 às 17:14)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Previsão para a tarde de sábado ( GFS - Meteociel  run 6h)
> 
> Zonas de Alcácer do sal  e Torrão , podem chegar ao *45ºC* ou até mais ...
> 
> ...


Muito bem visto! Vai estar uma brasa no alentejo interior com vento fraquinho ou nulo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Jun 2015 às 17:14)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Previsão para a tarde de sábado ( GFS - Meteociel  run 6h)
> 
> Zonas de Alcácer do sal  e Torrão , podem chegar ao *45ºC* ou até mais ...
> 
> ...





Paulo H disse:


> Bolas, 46ºC??!? Isso é mais quente que no Dead Valley ou no Kuwait:
> http://www.accuweather.com/pt/us/death-valley-junction-ca/92384/weather-forecast/2646440
> http://www.tempo.pt/kuwait-city.htm
> As coordenadas devem ter acertado em algum telhado de chapa!


Acho que vamos ter a maior temperatura do dia no Mundo!


----------



## Thomar (25 Jun 2015 às 17:26)

Se as previsões do IPMA se mantiverem (que eu duvido um bocadinho), o tópico dos *+50ºC* em Portugal vai estar bastante activo...


----------



## Paulo H (25 Jun 2015 às 17:26)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Acho que vamos ter a maior temperatura do dia no Mundo!



As temperaturas mais altas vão situar-se nos locais sem vento (ver mapa acima). Se soprar alguma brisa à tarde, em princípio esses valores não serão atingidos.

Engraçado que a massa de ar quente proveniente do norte de Africa, aquece mais ao entrar pela península ibérica adentro.


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Jun 2015 às 17:28)

Tal como o StormRic disse no último post, o AA desceu para latitudes mais a sul e no Atlântico Norte entram as depressões que vêm da América do Norte. Nestas próximas semanas se a anomalia positiva da temp. do mar continuar, essa depressão pode afetar-nos e trazer frentes com chuva. O calor continua a vir do Norte de África sem dúvida nenhuma, mas o litoral provavelmente vai ver dias mais frescos. Para além disso a circulação da depressão leva o calor todo para a Europa Central, pelo que estes países vão ter bons dias de Verão!


----------



## Paulo H (25 Jun 2015 às 17:32)

Paulo H disse:


> As temperaturas mais altas vão situar-se nos locais sem vento (ver mapa acima). Se soprar alguma brisa à tarde, em princípio esses valores não serão atingidos.
> 
> Engraçado que a massa de ar quente proveniente do norte de Africa, aquece mais ao entrar pela península ibérica adentro.



Comparando as previsões numéricas entre AEMET e IPMA, para estações muito próximas, verifica-se uma diferença de 3ºC (sem aparente justificação):

Dia 30-06-2015:
Badajoz (42ºC) : http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/badajoz-id06015
Elvas (45ºC)      : http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.localidade/?localID=12&cidadeID=199


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Jun 2015 às 17:48)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Acho que vamos ter a maior temperatura do dia no Mundo!



Repara naqueles *46*/*47ºC em Marrocos *


----------



## Orion (25 Jun 2015 às 18:02)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Acho que vamos ter a maior temperatura do dia no Mundo!



Pouco provável:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-medio-oriente-2015.8084/#post-491397

Mas há o recorde europeu: 48º em 1977

http://wmo.asu.edu/europe-highest-temperature


----------



## StormRic (25 Jun 2015 às 20:30)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Previsão para a tarde de sábado ( GFS - Meteociel run 6h)
> 
> Zonas de Alcácer do sal e Torrão , podem chegar ao *45ºC* ou até mais ...



Na run das 0h de hoje, para amanhã o AROME já põe >39ºC nessa zona:






o ALADIN não chega a tanto:






o ECMWF ainda menos:







Para sábado, o ECMWF continua relutante em chegar aos extremos do GFS, embora esta carta seja para as 16h locais:






no domingo mantém ou desagrava ligeiramente, para na 2ªfeira subir ainda mais e trazer o calor para Lisboa.


----------



## StormRic (25 Jun 2015 às 20:54)

Mas o ECMWF na verificação de hoje das 18h utc, por exemplo, apresenta importantes discrepâncias para menos:






Enquanto o AROME verifica bastante bem.

Repare-se sobretudo na posição das isotérmicas 30º e 32ºC e na inexistência da 34ºC na carta do ECMWF e no entanto 6 estações com temperatura >34ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jun 2015 às 21:26)

Se no Alentejo chega aos 45ºC, então se vier alguma brisa de norte, aqui nesta zona, chega aos 50ºC.


----------



## StormRic (25 Jun 2015 às 23:56)

A run das 12h de hoje mostra um acentuar do calor para *amanhã 6ªfeira* às 15:00 utc, em relação à run das 0h.

O AROME expande ligeiramente a isotérmica dos 36ºC pelo Ribatejo e aumenta a área da de 39ºC no vale do Sado:







O ECMWF insiste em não fazer aparecer a isotérmica dos 39ºC, mesmo assim expande a isotérmica dos 36ºC também no vale do Sado; no entanto desloca a frente de brisa marítima no litoral centro ligeiramente para o interior:






O ALADIN expande as isotérmicas de 34ºC e 36ºC, e aparece a de 39ºC localizadamente no vale do Mira; retrai a frente de brisa marítima:






O GFS, na run das 18h, atreve-se a ultrapassar os 40ºC já amanhã, no vale do Sado, a par da Andaluzia:






para *sábado*, o GFS não está com meias medidas, 45ºC ali no pólo do calor do vale do Sado, e os 40ºC aproximam-se mais do vale do Tejo, quase até Alcochete.






O ECMWF para *sábado* pouco altera na run das 12h em relação à run das 0h, apenas retrai a frente de brisa mais para o litoral, a isotérmica dos 36ºC chega ao Montijo e vale do Tejo até Santarém e atravessa para a parte leste da Beira Baixa:






A isotérmica dos 39ºC fica largamente bem instalada no sueste alentejano e pontualmente no vale do Sado.

Embora as cartas do AROME e ALADIN nesta última run não contemplem as 15h de *sábado*, colocam para as *12h* a isotérmica dos *39ºC* no Algarve quase até à costa sul!











O GFS e o ECMWF ignoram simplesmente este excesso mas talvez por os modelos não terem malha suficientemente detalhada.


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Jun 2015 às 00:24)

Índice ultravioleta *EXTREMO* para o interior norte e centro !
Cuidado com o sol


----------



## StormRic (26 Jun 2015 às 00:30)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Índice ultravioleta *EXTREMO* para o interior norte e centro !



 perigoso, mesmo o índice 10 generalizado.


----------



## StormRic (26 Jun 2015 às 05:24)

O GFS não pode estar a funcionar bem ou houve um erro na entrada de dados. Vê temperaturas às 0h e às 3h de hoje inferiores a 10º, 8º e até 6ºC, pelo norte:










Na run das 18h também já tinha esta previsão.


Compare-se com as temperaturas às 2h e às 3h por exemplo, o menor valor naquela área anómala é de 11,2ºC em Montalegre. Mais baixas até existem, mas nem são naquela zona, 9,7ºC em Carrazeda de Ansiães, 11,0ºC em Dunas de Mira, 10,9ºC na Praia da Rainha, Almada.









e já agora a rede WU cerca das 4h:





Estarei a ver mal, isto é normal ou é mesmo assim e tenho andado distraído, desvios de 4º até 6º e mesmo 8ºC? A malha do GFS é assim tão grosseira que tome toda aquela zona como de alta montanha?

Entretanto já foi emitido aviso laranja para o distrito de Beja, cobrindo sábado e domingo (máximas de 41º a 43ºC).

E a propósito, boas inversões costeiras esta madrugada.

A previsão desta run das 0h para as *15h de hoje* mantém-se praticamente idêntica à run das 18h.






Para *sábado* a essa hora, há ligeiros aumentos mais ou menos generalizados, ao comparar com a saída das 18h:


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Jun 2015 às 13:36)

Nucleo de baixas pressões a Leste e Anticiclone a oeste/SW de Portugal , irá fazer aumentar a intensidade da nortada no litoral.






Previsão de rajadas para domingo


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jun 2015 às 13:49)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Nucleo de baixas pressões a Leste e Anticiclone a oeste/SW de Portugal , irá fazer aumentar a intensidade da nortada no litoral.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Intensidade máxima na zona do costume.


----------



## beachboy30 (26 Jun 2015 às 14:43)

Boas tardes .

Mas lá está, confirma-se que a nortada que vai existir será de origem térmica, portanto deverá ser "quente" mesmo no litoral oeste, exceto mais a norte e parte do centro (o costume nestes casos). Pessoalmente já apanhei situações de nortada deste género na zona da Costa de Caparica e ser bastante quente, mesmo sendo forte. Mas se for forte demais, tornar-se-á desagradável para quem vai para a praia.


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Jun 2015 às 14:47)

Previsão do GFS (run 6h) para as 17h


----------



## StormRic (26 Jun 2015 às 17:24)

Verificação das *15h de hoje*:































GFS run 3h antes... 

e AROME, custa a crer que haja 39ºC ali por entre a rede de estações.


----------



## StormRic (26 Jun 2015 às 17:39)

beachboy30 disse:


> Boas tardes .
> 
> Mas lá está, confirma-se que a nortada que vai existir será de origem térmica, portanto deverá ser "quente" mesmo no litoral oeste, exceto mais a norte e parte do centro (o costume nestes casos). Pessoalmente já apanhei situações de nortada deste género na zona da Costa de Caparica e ser bastante quente, mesmo sendo forte. Mas se for forte demais, tornar-se-á desagradável para quem vai para a praia.



Não me parece que vá ser quente, isso só acontece nas situações claramente de leste ou nordeste, não com o anticiclone na posição predominante a oeste rodeando a península com uma crista fraca pelo norte.
E atenção que o vento norte na Caparica já passou pela península de Lisboa e é esse ar quente que ele traz, enquanto que no litoral do Cabo Raso para norte será sempre fresco pois vem directamente do mar, a não ser quando numa situação de sueste/leste/nordeste é gerada brisa marítima que recolhe o ar quente que antes foi injectado sobre o mar junto à costa.


----------



## StormRic (26 Jun 2015 às 18:12)

Com a verificação negativa da previsão de temperaturas do GFS, run das 12h, para as 15h de hoje, a credibilidade das previsões explosivas para amanhã fica seriamente afectada: ainda >44ºC no vale do Sado?






Aquele "ponto quente" no modelo talvez precise de ser remodelado.


----------



## StormRic (26 Jun 2015 às 18:24)

No entanto, 15h utc não é em geral o momento mais típico das máximas.
Veja-se que às 16h utc a subida ainda é quase generalizada, e há estações a aproximarem-se dos 39ºC:






Beja, Oriola e Elvas. No entanto situam-se fora dos pontos mais quentes modelados pelos vários modelos.


----------



## Snifa (26 Jun 2015 às 18:27)

StormRic disse:


> Com a verificação negativa da previsão de temperaturas do GFS, run das 12h, para as 15h de hoje, a credibilidade das previsões explosivas para amanhã fica seriamente afectada: ainda >44ºC no vale do Sado?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sempre tive a sensação que estas previsões do GFS estariam algo excessivas, ao ponto de pensar se não haveria algum erro no output do modelo.

Vamos ver nos próximos dias se se confirmam tais temperaturas, eu apontaria mais para uns 40 a 42 ºc de máximas  nas zonas que agora aparecem com valores de 45 ºc


----------



## Névoa (26 Jun 2015 às 18:44)

Por outro lado, no sábado e domingo passados, o GFS tinha indicado temperaturas bastante inferiores àquelas verificadas no Porto. O ipma (mas ignoro se a partir do ecmwf ou pelos meteorologistas) ainda corrigiu, em cima da hora, a previsão para 34C nos dois dias, o que aproximou-se timidamente dos 36C que em média fez-se sentir no sábado, e mais precisamente dos 34C em média no domingo, mas o GFS, tendo previsto algo mais radical na semana anterior, manteve-se firme nos 30 ou 31C.


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Jun 2015 às 18:54)

Na run das 12h GFS , continua com valores superiores a 40ºC na zona leste de Alcácer do sal

Previsão para as 17h de hoje






Para mim ,não estudaram corretamente os locais com brisa , pois na estação IPMA de Alcácer às 16hutc estava com vento 18km/h de Oeste !

E no mapa de previsões para essa hora , tinha vento fraco (leste /NE )





Penso que Elvas terá as melhores condições para ter a máxima mais alta, o vento está fraco e de leste.
Beja está com vento W e Portel com SW.


----------



## StormRic (26 Jun 2015 às 18:55)

Névoa disse:


> manteve-se firme nos 30 ou 31C.





Joaopaulo disse:


> Na run das 12h GFS , continua com valores superiores a 40ºC na zona leste de Alcácer do sal
> 
> Previsão para as 17h de hoje
> 
> ...



De facto, os desvios não são sempre no mesmo sentido, veja-se também as temperaturas nocturnas ridículas que o GFS tinha previsto para a noite passada na faixa interior do litoral norte e que já vinha reiterando há várias runs. Parecem-me teimosias do modelo que são mantidas apesar de até mesmo em cima da hora já serem desmentidas pela observação. Pergunto-me se o modelo recebe e "digere" sempre atempadamente os últimos dados de observação para todas as regiões do globo e com que pormenor o faz? Será que usa sempre toda a malha de observações ou por vezes para acelerar a produção retira apenas amostras?


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Jun 2015 às 19:11)

Uma questão: se no domingo teremos nortada, sendo que se esta entrar até às 16h no litoral a sul de Setúbal, não será de considerar que aquele "ponto quente" que repetidamente o GFS nos dá terá temperaturas bem inferiores às previstas por este modelo?


----------



## StormRic (26 Jun 2015 às 19:12)

Também não sei até que ponto os modelos usam realmente as observações de superfície das estações ou se utilizam preferencialmente a detecção remota dos satélites.
Mesmo assim, um rudimentar exemplo mostra que o vale do Sado não parece de todo ser um ponto quente superior às demais regiões do Alentejo. As imagens IR apresentam tons de acordo com a radiação infravermelha, logo relacionada com a temperatura da superfície e/ou nuvens. Neste caso, com o céu totalmente limpo, revelam uma relação directa com a temperatura do solo e portanto da camada de ar mesmo junto à superfície:





Comparando aquela imagem com a carta de temperaturas à mesma hora:


----------



## StormRic (26 Jun 2015 às 19:16)

Aristocrata disse:


> Uma questão: se no domingo teremos nortada, sendo que se esta entrar até às 16h no litoral a sul de Setúbal, não será de considerar que aquele "ponto quente" que repetidamente o GFS nos dá terá temperaturas bem inferiores às previstas por este modelo?



Na minha opinião o "ponto quente" parece-me ser visto com aquela intensidade apenas pelo GFS, os outros modelos não o apresentam desse modo.


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Jun 2015 às 19:23)

Pelas previsões neste momento do ipma, o mesmo terá de activar o aviso vermelho para alguns distritos, não sei se estas temperaturas se vão confirmar tudo vai depender do vento.


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Jun 2015 às 19:35)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Penso que Elvas terá as melhores condições para ter a máxima mais alta, o vento está fraco e de leste.
> Beja está com vento W e Portel com SW.



Na rede IPMA às 18h, era a estação de Elvas com a temperatura mais elevada, 39,3ºC com vento a enfraquecer e rodar para SE.

Pode ainda subir na próxima hora (19h) , estive a ver na estação registada no Wunderground e teve o registo da máxima (36,7ºc)  às 18:37h

Link: http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IALTOALE2#history


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Jun 2015 às 19:37)

Davidmpb disse:


> Pelas previsões neste momento do ipma, o mesmo terá de activar o aviso vermelho para alguns distritos, não sei se estas temperaturas se vão confirmar tudo vai depender do vento.



Neste momento, não há nenhum distrito em _condições_ de estar sob aviso vermelho.


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Jun 2015 às 19:52)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Neste momento, não há nenhum distrito em _condições_ de estar sob aviso vermelho.


Desculpa mas há, claro se estas temperaturas se mantiverem, vai ver os critérios do ipma.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Jun 2015 às 19:59)

Davidmpb disse:


> Desculpa mas há, claro se estas temperaturas se mantiverem, vai ver os critérios do ipma.



Eu só me refiro às previsões feitas por pessoal do IPMA, descartando as previsões para concelhos e para mais de 3 dias (segunda-feira em diante).


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Jun 2015 às 01:42)

O vale do Sado também me parece estranho ocorrer temperaturas tão altas, para além de que não há estações suficientes para confirmar essas temperaturas... Acho que o triângulo Beja, Amareleja e Elvas é que deve chegar aos 43-44ºC. 

Acho que esta nova mudança do GFS é mais fiável:





E para segunda parece que os termómetros também vão continuar altos, estende-se agora de Évora a Castelo Branco:









Esta ascensão do calor mais para Norte deve-se ao vento de sul, vento este relacionado com a depressão no Norte do Atlântico que vai "adicionar" a o núcleo de baixa pressão vinda do Norte de África mais conhecida como a fornecedora de calor. Desta vez o calor tem outro destino que é a Europa Central, enquanto que Portugal é invadido pela depressão do Atlântico:









Ou seja... A partir de Quarta-Feira levamos com ar marítimo a valer!





Com o AA localizado mais a sul estas situações são mais provaveis de ocorrer, chegada de calor intenso e depois "limpeza" pelos ares atlânticos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Jun 2015 às 01:49)

Só para confirmar o que já tinham dito, acho que este é o cenário mais possível:

Pelas 16h de Domingo









A nortada não vai deixar aquela região do Sado chegar aos 43-44ºC


----------



## irpsit (27 Jun 2015 às 02:08)

Pelos vistos até não vai ser tanto calor como se fazia alarido. 
Não são os 44ºC que se chegava a prever no Alentejo, ou os 37ºC de grande parte do interior centro,.

Uns 40º no Alentejo (já em Maio se chegou a este valor), 34-35ºC pelo resto do interior norte e centro, 25-30ºC junto ao litoral.
Parece-me normal de um dia quente de Agosto. E com nortada ajudará a evitar o calor extremo em grande parte do litoral.

Depois quarta vêm o ar fresco novamente. Está tudo relativamente normal.


----------



## ruijacome (27 Jun 2015 às 02:39)

irpsit disse:


> Pelos vistos até não vai ser tanto calor como se fazia alarido.
> Não são os 44ºC que se chegava a prever no Alentejo, ou os 37ºC de grande parte do interior centro,.
> 
> Uns 40º no Alentejo (já em Maio se chegou a este valor), 34-35ºC pelo resto do interior norte e centro, 25-30ºC junto ao litoral.
> ...



O IPMA dá 44 para Domingo e Segunda em Beja por exemplo...


----------



## StormRic (27 Jun 2015 às 05:29)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Só para confirmar o que já tinham dito, acho que este é o cenário mais possível:
> 
> Pelas 16h de Domingo



Qual é a fonte destas cartas? É um formato que ainda não tinha visto.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Jun 2015 às 08:48)

StormRic disse:


> Qual é a fonte destas cartas? É um formato que ainda não tinha visto.



http://www.otempo.pt/temperatura/

--

Continuando a conversa de ontem... agora sim há um distrito que pode ficar com aviso vermelho... Beja.


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Jun 2015 às 11:36)

Previsão de máxima para hoje , acredito que seja nesta zona que se registe os valores mais elevados :






E não onde este mapa indica ..


----------



## irpsit (27 Jun 2015 às 14:16)

ruijacome disse:


> O IPMA dá 44 para Domingo e Segunda em Beja por exemplo...


Pois se calhar ter escrito o meu comentário há noite pela fresquinha não foi boa ideia. Agora hoje já tosta, e as previsões voltaram a insistir no calor. O que é certo é que a previsão é de Julho muito quente, e isso obviamente não é bom.  Atingindo 44ºC em final de Junho é um pouco extraordinário sim. Qual é o recorde de Junho?


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jun 2015 às 15:00)

Não sei, aonde o IPMA vai buscar a máxima de Faro para amanhã de 31ºC.  Para mim, o melhor modelo para aqui, é o Arome, é o que tem menos erro ao nível da temperatura. O IPMA, amanhã coloca todo o país com vento de NW amanhã à tarde e Faro tem vento de Oeste, não mudem a temperatura que não é preciso. As automáticas estão a funcionar muito bem e tiveram excelente a prever este calor 1 semana antes. 

Para a semana, volta a carregar, aliás aqui no algarve só alivia na 3ª feira, porque a partir de 4ª feira, volta as temperaturas acima dos 32ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Jun 2015 às 15:41)

StormRic disse:


> Qual é a fonte destas cartas? É um formato que ainda não tinha visto.


É um site muito comum, dos primeiros que pesquisei a meteorologia, mas com o tempo vi que não era muito fiável... Tem os seus dias!
Mas as cartas na parte dos "Mapas Meteorológicos" costumam acertar todos!
Para veres o vento tens de ir a "Costa" e escolhes!

Fica aqui o link
http://www.otempo.pt/


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Jun 2015 às 15:44)

As máximas de ontem:
Elvas - 40,1ºC
Beja - 39,6ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Jun 2015 às 15:49)

Pelos vistos parece que hoje o IPMA acertou, já há estações nos 40, 41 e 42ºC e ainda são 15h50


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Jun 2015 às 15:54)

Algumas estações do wunderground literalmente cozeram com o calor:

*Personal Weather Station Rua Tomás da Anunciação ILISBOA32 - 40ºC e RealFeel 44ºC ?!*
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOA32#history

Algumas estações já chegaram aos 37ºC? Não sei se é devido ao calor urbano da capital, mas a previsão era de 34ºC!
Na Rua da Glória há uma estação já nos 38ºC


----------



## PedroMAR (27 Jun 2015 às 16:09)

Actualmente está mais calor em S. Miguel de Machede (42.5ºC) do que na Amareleja (41.6ºC)


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Jun 2015 às 16:22)

IPMA pelas 15h





Elvas - 41ºC
Beja - 40,8ºC
Portel - 40,5ºC
Amareleja - 40,1ºC
A zona do Sado está perto dos 40ºC

Acho que Amareleja trocou com Elvas, acho que já não vamos ver valores tão elevados


----------



## AnDré (27 Jun 2015 às 16:31)

guisilva5000 disse:


> IPMA pelas 15h
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beja hoje nem está tão díspar das restantes EMAs. E às 16h seguia com 41,5ºC.


----------



## StormRic (27 Jun 2015 às 20:18)

a teimosia do GFS...











Por acaso as diferenças até nem são chocantes, mas aquele vale do Sado como pólo do calor passa a levar o desconto apropriado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Jun 2015 às 13:24)

A partir do dia 3 de Julho, volta a brasa novamente, as previsões automáticas tanto IPMA como da AEMET, já colocam valores na ordem dos 37ºC/38ºC no Algarve, especialmente, a partir do dia 4 de Julho.

Este Verão, tem tudo para ser um Verão ao nível dos mais quentes de sempre, e tem sido bem pronunciado em entradas de leste e extremamente quentes.


----------



## StormRic (28 Jun 2015 às 13:34)

Desenha-se uma pequena entrada de chuva no litoral norte para quarta-feira, até 2 a 6mm na área mais a norte:






É a frente que está prevista passar nos Açores na 2ªfeira mas também com actividade não muito significativa.


----------



## trovoadas (28 Jun 2015 às 14:49)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A partir do dia 3 de Julho, volta a brasa novamente, as previsões automáticas tanto IPMA como da AEMET, já colocam valores na ordem dos 37ºC/38ºC no Algarve, especialmente, a partir do dia 4 de Julho.
> 
> Este Verão, tem tudo para ser um Verão ao nível dos mais quentes de sempre, e tem sido bem pronunciado em entradas de leste e extremamente quentes.


Para mim é uma tendência que já vem desde Março. Temos tido inúmeros períodos quentes, até já lhes perdi a conta. Se fizermos uma análise vemos que o Verão entrou logo em Maio e não agora nesta última semana. Resta saber quanto tempo durará esta situação, para já a dorsal está fortíssima e parece que não irá desarmar tão cedo. Não é de todo anormal termos um Verão de 5 meses (Maio a Setembro)


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Jun 2015 às 15:51)

Temperaturas máximas de ontem:
Elvas - 42,5ºC
Beja - 42,4ºC
Portel - 42,3ºC
Viana do Alentejo - 42,1ºC
Reguengos - 41,7ºC
Amareleja - 41,6ºC
Alcácer do Sal - 41ºC
Lisboa, Estefânia - 38ºC






Sem dúvida nenhuma que o distrito de Lisboa tem das maiores diferenças térmicas de oeste para este!


----------



## ruijacome (28 Jun 2015 às 22:48)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Temperaturas máximas de ontem:
> Elvas - 42,5ºC
> Beja - 42,4ºC
> Portel - 42,3ºC
> ...


Boa noite,

Nos ontem na estação Meteorologica instalada nos BV Cascais, tivemos um máximo de 33.8 com uma sensação térmica de 35 e posso dizer que por exemplo, na Marina de Cascais, no inicio do evento Where's the Party by Carlsberg, a estação meteorologica do Veiculo de Comando e Operações da Protecção Civil de Cascais ,marcava 38.40 com sensação de 40!!


----------



## stormy (28 Jun 2015 às 23:02)

*Boas noites..

Para amanhã são possíveis aguaceiros ou trovoadas na região norte e centro.

Analise/Sinóptica*

Em altura uma perturbação de níveis altos avança de SW para NE e afecta  o território durante a tarde, os modelos colocam um campo de divergência em altura na dianteira desta perturbação.

Nos níveis baixos e médios, em resposta, o fluxo coloca-se do quadrante sul, com o estabelecimento de um low level jet nos níveis baixos, onde a circulação de sul deverá transportar uma quantidade crescente de humidade.
Esta humidade será tapada por uma forte capping layer nos níveis médios, com t850 entre 20 e 25ºC....assim, forte aquecimento diurno é esperado.

Alguns modelos de mesoescala sugerem que a capping layer poderá ser rompida durante o pico de aquecimento diurno, sendo isto mais provável junto ás frentes das brisas marítimas que entram de WSW e onde estas brisas tenham uma interacção favorável com a topografia.
SBCAPE até 1500-2500J/Kg serão possiveis na mesoesala, com gradientes térmicos robustos nos niveis médios.

No caso de surgirem células, o perfis termodinâmicos em V invertido favorecem episódios de down/microbursts e granizo, e as condições dinâmicas marcadas por forçamento modesto e shear de até 30kts aos 8km  poderão favorecer alguma organização em multicelulas, com risco pontual de tempo severo, nomeadamente rajadas e granizo.

Apesar de tudo, os modelos estão pouco concordantes, e a confiança num nível formal de risco é para já limitada.


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Jun 2015 às 23:18)

stormy disse:


> *Boas noites..
> 
> Para amanhã são possíveis aguaceiros ou trovoadas na região norte e centro.
> 
> ...


Stormy, acho que andas um bocado baralhado para amanhã não vai haver nada, já vi muitas previsões tuas umas acertadas outras erradas mas como esta não.


----------



## beachboy30 (29 Jun 2015 às 10:51)

trovoadas disse:


> Para mim é uma tendência que já vem desde Março. Temos tido inúmeros períodos quentes, até já lhes perdi a conta. Se fizermos uma análise vemos que o Verão entrou logo em Maio e não agora nesta última semana. Resta saber quanto tempo durará esta situação, para já a dorsal está fortíssima e parece que não irá desarmar tão cedo. Não é de todo anormal termos um Verão de 5 meses (Maio a Setembro)



Bons dias. 

É precisamente a questão da dorsal africana que me tem deixado mais admirado nesta altura. Já desde Maio que temos tido períodos quentes e secos (para não falar antes), mas o que mais me espanta é a força da dorsal africana ainda em finais de Junho. ISO 25ºC (ou mais) a 850 hPa já bem dentro da P.I., para não dizer sul de França. Se agora está assim, o que será em Agosto? 

Basta as peças do "puzzle" estarem na posição certa para que essa dorsal (que anda a "bailar" ora mais para oeste, ora mais para leste, mas já às nossas latitudes e até mais altas) fique estacionada em cima do continente e provoque situações como a de este fim de semana e do anterior, e por ventura por períodos mais prolongados (causando uma vaga de calor).

Para já, Julho vai entrar mais fresco, com a aproximação de um cavado a partir de amanhã, afastando a dorsal para leste, mas a mesma parece querer começar a regressar já a partir do próximo fim de semana. O litoral oeste parece querer começar a sentir a nortada típica de verão já de uma forma mais constante, ainda assim.


----------



## frusko (29 Jun 2015 às 13:51)

meteogramas  não estao a dar algum problema


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Jun 2015 às 19:55)

Afinal o "corte de temperatura" não vai ser tão significado na quarta, o AA literalmente meteu-se no meio e não deixa que maior parte do ar marítimo e precipitação cheguem... Por isso, pelo menos por agora, não temos chuva e uma pequena descida da temperatura. Isto é que é reviravolta!
Para o Litoral Norte ainda é muito provável, mas para o centro só se forem alguns chuviscos na costa...

AA a "meter-se"





E o AA ganha!





A iso de 10 graus quase que chega... mas não consegue









Parece que vem mesmo atacar mas...





Não...









E pronto parece que a seca continua em Julho!


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Jun 2015 às 20:05)

E lá vem outra! 





+200h ainda não é confiável, mas pelas outras 2 vagas o GFS atenuou a temperatura e depois voltou a subir, por isso tudo pode acontecer.









Pelas cartas do GFS o anticiclone tende a voltar para o seu sítio normal, os Açores, claro que com algumas oscilações, e varre por completo as depressões a norte.
Isto resulta de uma diminuição da temperatura do mar? Talvez o StormRic possa esclarecer-me


----------



## Gerofil (29 Jun 2015 às 21:42)

stormy disse:


> *Boas noites.. Para amanhã são possíveis aguaceiros ou trovoadas na região norte e centro.*



 a humidade era relativamente baixa mas mesmo assim ocorreu alguma precipitação...


----------



## Vince (29 Jun 2015 às 23:10)

Previsão de pingas. Sei que o desespero por chuva é muito, mas acho que não vale a pena chegarmos a este ponto.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Jun 2015 às 23:43)

Previsão do IPMA para o continente, relativamente à temperatura:

Previsão para 3ª feira, 30.junho.2015: Descida da temperatura da máxima, sendo significativa no litoral da região Norte.
Previsão para 4ª feira, 1.julho.2015: Descida da temperatura, em especial da máxima nas regiõesdo interior.
Previsão para 5ª feira, 2.julho.2015: Pequena descida da temperatura mínima.Pequena subida da temperatura máxima.


----------



## MeteoAlgarve (30 Jun 2015 às 21:27)

Boa noite para os proximos dias a temperatura vai estar mais baixa mas a partir do proximo fim de semana podemos ter uma nova onda de calor talvez mais prolongada do que esta que tivemos.


----------



## cardu (30 Jun 2015 às 22:58)

boas noites, é impressão minha ou qualquer dia vamos um clima parecido ao Dubai...... 

Cumprimentos


----------



## james (30 Jun 2015 às 23:02)

Estas vagas de calor são normais nesta altura do ano .

Ca e em boa parte da Europa .


----------



## james (30 Jun 2015 às 23:59)

Para amanha esta prevista uma rega para o Litoral Norte , que a confirmar- se já não e mau .

Os modelos também , para CA pelo menos , começaram a cortar no calor para a próxima semana .


----------

